# secret nappy santa *chat thread*



## princessellie

does anyone fancy it? i thought it might be a good idea, i know there is another secret santa and i am doing that one aswell but i have to say the idea of getting a new nappy excites me more than getting something for me :lol: obviously there will have to be some kind of limit on how much we'd spend cos nappies are expensive but i thought it might be good?

x

ETA: Wobbles has approved it so long as we understand that its not her problem if anything goes wrong and that we know we are sharing our addresses at our own risk :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh my god yeah! such a cool idea! How would you do it?


----------



## saraendepity

i thought this too!! we should defo do it!!!!! i'll help you organise if you like hun ? xxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Woooahhhh! I am most definitely in! I think most of us girls have sent stuff to and from each other before anyway, so we are all trustworthy (I think! :haha:) We'd have to nominate a 'santa' and get them to PM each of us a random name. We could have someone from here collect a list of who wants to be involved, and maybe ask if someone who isn't on the natural parenting section send the PM's out so everyone gets a surprise! Love Laura xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> Woooahhhh! I am most definitely in! I think most of us girls have sent stuff to and from each other before anyway, so we are all trustworthy (I think! :haha:) We'd have to nominate a 'santa' and get them to PM each of us a random name. We could have someone from here collect a list of who wants to be involved, *and maybe ask if someone who isn't on the natural parenting section send the PM's out so everyone gets a surprise!* Love Laura xx

Yeah that's the bit I was wondering about! Ooh I'm excited now! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, im so glad u girls are interested, omg this is gna be sooo good

bring on christmas!!!

x


----------



## Suz

Might be a good idea to contact Admin before everyone starts giving out addresses and stuff? Just to make sure its ok... I know in past years Forum Spacific Secret Santas were not approved... 

:hugs:


----------



## Faerie

Well I would be soo in if we got approval, nappies nappies nappies :happydance: but I guess it might be a bit unfair having to pay postage to me!


----------



## kirsten1985

My postage was well cheap to you the other day! I was surprised! I pay the same to post 5 miles away :dohh:

In fact, I post that much stuff, I could do with another job just to pay for stamps and things! I think my post office bloke is fed up of seeing me and Freya, he is a grumpy, grumpy man....

I hope we get approval, I can see why it might have caused trouble in the past though. 

Yay nappies! :happydance:


----------



## Vici

I'd def be up for it :D


----------



## princessellie

oh nooo, i hope we can do it, im gna pm wobbles and ask her now

x


----------



## saraendepity

tell her i'll send her sweeties if she lets us :cake:


----------



## princessellie

damn ive already sent it, that might have sealed the deal aswell :lol:

x


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh, I hope she lets us. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease Wobbles!!!


----------



## princessellie

we will love you forevvvvvver!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

and eve and ever and ever and i will send you lots of nice sweeties!!!:kiss:


----------



## princessellie

were allowed :D

''One condition ...its not my problem whatever goes wrong (if) and they share their address at their own risk like everything else.''


Thanks wobbles :D

x


----------



## Faerie

So if one of you mad stalkers decides to jump on a plane to me...

Ha ha, I feel pretty safe :smug:


----------



## Faerie

BTW I totally understand Wobbles (and BnB) not wanting to be held responsible, as things do go wrong and I have seen cases of people not receiving goods or whatever... maybe we should set some rules up like Wobbles has in the general secret santa like having a minimum amount of posts etc.

Whatcha think?


----------



## saraendepity

wwwwwwwwwwwwwooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooo

sooo excited now!!!!

i agree we should have rules set out about it....:thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I agree, but pleeease I haven't got as many posts as you guys, and also haven't been a member as long, oh nooooo I will post a lot right now if you like?!


----------



## Faerie

spam spam spam Kirsten!!

Tee hee :)

We could always do it via Facebook anyway, then it is our own responsibility.

Plus I will vouch for Kirsten... and I already have her address so can go round with a bat if necessary ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

Eek! It's too far to bring a bat, plus...you can't leave Sofia! I don't like spamming, feels like I'm taking over.

I will go find some random threads! Right, I'm on 853!


----------



## princessellie

haha get ur spam on girly!!!

i think it is a good idea to have rules cos there must be a reason the other ones needs rules in the first place, theres always people who want to take the p*ss isnt there

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol bless ya kirsten!!! i think we should just do it with people who we know i.e not complete newbies to the section and only people who have been here for a while/we know are trust worthy......most of us we know but if a total random wants to join in obviously that would be dodgy! 

does that make sense??? if you's want i can get rob to do all the names etc then that way one of us doesnt have to know who is our secret santa??????? i promise i will be good and not nose at who is my SS xxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think that is a good idea, and Rob is a good choice for being the Santa Master! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

lol he will sooooo be loving that name if he does it !!!!! he he !!


----------



## princessellie

hmm i am not sure, how do we know u wont cheat sara?!?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Right, I've only made it to 868 posts and I am going to bed. Freya enjoys getting up at 5am at the mo, lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

i think we should make the min post count 870

:haha:

just kidding hun

x


----------



## polo_princess

If you girls want a hand doing the pm's and the admin side let me know, i dont mind helping out so you all get a suprise SS :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

thanks hun :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> hmm i am not sure, how do we know u wont cheat sara?!?
> 
> x

LOL you wont but i'm not the kinda gal to cheat at something like this! it'd ruin it if iknew who my secret santa or anyone elses for that matter was!!!! cant wait fo xmas now !!super excited about everything!!!Daisy's first christmas, BnB SS, Fluffy SS :yipee::happydance:


----------



## princessellie

haha alright then, i guess we'll have to take ur word for it :lol:

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol he he !!! i dont mind either way just a suggestion hunni!!!! so are we gonna have a max spend??? dunno how i'll be able to restrain myself like !! i get myself a little excited about these things!!lol


----------



## ryder

is this only a uk thing or are you going to do it internationanally??


----------



## princessellie

hmm i guess it depends on how many international people want to do it cos it might cost a fortune to send abroad? im not sure, i know its cheap to france so it might not be too bad to canada either :shrug:

x


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Glad you ladies got it approved.... have fun!!!!!


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, we will :happydance:

thanks babes

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I'd love to except we just use trainers now and I'm in the US :(


----------



## princessellie

aww im sure ur secret santa could send u trainers?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah are we going to fill out a little thing that says what kind of nappies we like, girl or boy, that sort of thing? Cos you could put trainers on there :)


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> i think we should make the min post count 870
> 
> :haha:
> 
> just kidding hun
> 
> x

:sulk:

x


----------



## Faerie

Ha ha, aww poor Kirsten! We looove you!

p.s I'm sure I can train Sofia to weild a bat in time for Christmas ;)

Umm, in my experience postage to Canada from the UK isn't tooo bad, but it is a fortune from Switzerland (cheaper to post from Switzerland than France, my life is complicated!). Anyway, if international people want in we can always buy from international sites and send from online?


----------



## kirsten1985

Good idea :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'm a low postie too :cry: but I just don't like poking me nose into too many other people's business! And also...I don't think my kitchen floor would ever be mopped again if I tried to get to 2000!! I don't mind sending abroad at all, even if it is more expensive. 'Tis the festive season for spreading joy and all!! xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> I'm a low postie too :cry: and I don't mind sending abroad at all, even if it is more expensive. 'Tis the festive season for spreading joy and all!! xxx

:happydance:


----------



## littlestar

Our LO will be here by Christmas (Mid Nov), and would love some surprise Fluff!
Can i join in too?

has there been a decision on total spend etc yet?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i think we need to have a little guide form to fill out so we can get the right pressie for eacothers bums!!! 

i dont have a prob posting abroad at all :thumbup:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay 1000 posts! I have been trying, lol.....


----------



## saraendepity

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahahahaha...how have you managed that??? xxxxx


----------



## Pink_Witch

aww what a fab idea id love to join in if im allowed to :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! I was just going for it! :lol:


----------



## Faerie

Awww Kirsten, did you really think we wouldn't let you join in? Ha ha, plonker! I'm very impressed with your spamming though.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, no I didn't really think that. I just wanted to be chat happy! Lol, needless to say Jake thinks I am a total saddo now! Ah well.

I am looking forward to this nappy santa. I want to choose a nappy to send right now! Will be great when we find out who gets who!

:happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh, and plonker yourself, Henny.

:friends:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: I haven't heard anyone use the word 'plonker' in many many years!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah same here! Prob about 10 years! God, we are old....


----------



## Babyshambelle

Haha...i'm not even old!! I'm only 21! :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

I know, I'm 24. I feel old now though!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahaha...I feel like on old lady most of the time though....though christmas makes me feel like a kid again!

Anyone got any ideas for the questions we could ask for the secret santa?

The obvious ones are:

Age and weight of baby
Girl/boy

Thought we could also ask which type of nappy each mum uses most regularly, and if they would be open try a different type in the Secret Santa.


----------



## kirsten1985

yeah, also if there are any particular types they want to try?


----------



## Faerie

For some reason I hear plonker a lot... mostly directed at me ;)

Ohhhhh now I'm the eldest!

I guess we could ask if people like AIO, pocket, shaped etc.


----------



## saraendepity

brief description of stash, fav nappy, least fav nappy, any nappies you've had disasters with, most desired nappy, weight etc of baby, prefer poppers or velcro.......... i havent been thinking about this much, honest!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! I think all those are really good questions. :)


----------



## saraendepity

oooh n i think drying facilities should go in there too


----------



## Vici

These are the questions from CNT SS :)

Your screename:
Childs name:
Boy or girl:
Childs age:
Childs weight and build:
Type of nappy/wrap/not-nappy:
Likes/dislikes any other info to help your Santa:


----------



## Vici

And some rules :)


*The budget is £25 including recorded postage

*You MUST PM either ***** or myself the tracking number once your parcel has been posted

*By signing up you commit to having the time to come and answer ALL the questions asked by other participants

*You have until Monday 19th October to sign up

* You will receive the name and address of your Secret Santa recipient as soon as possible after this date.

* All packages should arrive no later than Thursday 3rd December (although as close to this date as possible)

*Please only use the sign-up post to post the details, any other questions / chat to be in a separate thread

* REMEMBER - NO PEAKING AT PACKAGES BEFORE THE GRAND REVEAL!!


----------



## Vici

They've done it many times before and it works very well from what I can gather so def worth taking a leaf out of their book :D The kind of additional info you can use in last section, is things like colour preferences (bold, muted, stripey, flowery etc etc), whether you want to try something new, love especially girly/boyish nappies) :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Can I join in please?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm up for this too!


----------



## princessellie

ok i think we'll just use the CNT info then plus any other questions we think we should add, so if u think something should be aded just copy and paste the list from the last page then add whatever it is u think on the bottom, and we'll get a good questionairre going :)

x


----------



## littlestar

:dohh:
I won't be able to answer most of the questions for at least another 4 weeks? I guess i'm out for this year! :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo how exciting!
We all know how excited us girls get on an impending fluff delivery.....now all of us are going to be like kids in sweet shops!

:happydance:

Great thread Ellie!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Argh...i'm SO excited!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

haha i know, me too!!! this is gna be so good!

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

littlestar said:


> :dohh:
> I won't be able to answer most of the questions for at least another 4 weeks? I guess i'm out for this year! :cry:

I don't see why you can't be involved??? Just answer what you would like to try etc...estimated birth weight...unisex if you are having a surprise etc!!


----------



## K477uk

Oh can I join in??


----------



## princessellie

yeh course :D

x


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: oo can i join in please or am i too late?


----------



## princessellie

no ur not too late, we are still seeing how many people want to do it, i think we will have the same deadlines as the other secret santa so lets say deadline is 16th october at 11.59pm (GMT), anyone who wants to join in needs to say and once the time has come i will make another thread and list all the people who are doing it and we can do the questionnaire thingy in there?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

yup sounds good to me


----------



## thelilbump

sounds good to me too thanks hunny x


----------



## Vici

Sounds good to me :)


----------



## princessellie

:D

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

And meee! :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

And me and me and me!


----------



## JayleighAnn

And meee :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Im soooooo excited about this you know...I even told my friend about it today :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! I honestly don't think I have any friends who would know what I was on about, least of all understand my excitement at getting a nappy present!

I have told Jake about it though, he think's I am mental.

:lol:


----------



## princessellie

LOL!

x


----------



## thelilbump

lol my Oh thinks i'm crazy too :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

mine just doesnt get how on earth its going to work or why we would want to do it even if it did, he said to me ''.....but arent nappies reaaaaaaaally expensive???'' :dohh:

i might cheat and make someone a nappy....

:muaha:

x


----------



## thelilbump

men they just don't get it do they?! My Oh just agrees with me now coz he knows its much easier :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

ok so im going to make a new thread with the questionnaire on :happydance:

so, this thread is closed :D

bring on nappy xmas!!!!

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ellieeeeee....can we have this as the secret santa chat thread?

I'm bursting with excitement and need somewhere to speak about it! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

yeh lol, i didnt mean it was closed and no one better write in it again, i just meant its closed for people who want to join...

:lol:

x


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance:

Are we allowed to buy extras, say we buy a nappy and it's only £16 could we throw in a few wipes or bibs or something if we know the other person uses them? 

I'm looking forward to find out who i'm sending too!


----------



## princessellie

yeh course :)

x


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> yeh lol, i didnt mean it was closed and no one better write in it again, i just meant its closed for people who want to join...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> x

See, I thought you had, thought we were all :ban:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha

pillock!!

x


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Are we allowed to buy extras, say we buy a nappy and it's only £16 could we throw in a few wipes or bibs or something if we know the other person uses them?
> 
> I'm looking forward to find out who i'm sending too!

oops have just thought, wont recorded delivery be about £4 so the most we'd have to spend on the nappy itself would be around £16 anyway?

:dohh: 

x


----------



## Vici

I just weighed a Itti and it would cost £1.41 to send second class, so add another 75p to that for recorded :)


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> hahaha
> 
> pillock!!
> 
> x

:cry:

So mean Ellie! Ha ha, I love that you've changed the thread title now.


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Are we allowed to buy extras, say we buy a nappy and it's only £16 could we throw in a few wipes or bibs or something if we know the other person uses them?
> 
> I'm looking forward to find out who i'm sending too!
> 
> oops have just thought, wont recorded delivery be about £4 so the most we'd have to spend on the nappy itself would be around £16 anyway?
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...

lol i never really thought that far :blush: i think pstage will only be about £2 recorded :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

is it only 75p? oh well in that case yeh it will be no more than £2.35 (its 1.40 for second class, 1.60 for first class - i know these things, its my day job lmao)

thats alright then, so we have £18 to spend on the actual nappy and whatever bits :happydance:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yayyyy!! Secret nappy chat is baack! Yayyy! Right, what I have been desperate to say is....I have been reading through everyones questionnaires and pretty much narrowed down 3-4 nappies for each person already! Is that too sad :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

£18 sounds good to me :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> Yayyyy!! Secret nappy chat is baack! Yayyy! Right, what I have been desperate to say is....I have been reading through everyones questionnaires and pretty much narrowed down 3-4 nappies for each person already! Is that too sad :blush:

Yeah, we were unbanned ;)

I know, I've done the same, as I was reading each person's I was imagining nappies..


----------



## thelilbump

glad that wasn't just me thinking about the nappy possibilities :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha and me, i was like oooh i know what id get you! and i know what id get you!

LOL, were all so sad!

x


----------



## thelilbump

do we know who's sorting out the list yet?


----------



## princessellie

we need to get everyones questionnaire first so we know whos deffo taking part

x


----------



## thelilbump

i've done mine :smug: lol!


----------



## princessellie

:haha:

thats because youre a good girl!

x


----------



## thelilbump

i kno!! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:lol:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Am I a good girl too then :smug:


----------



## princessellie

Babyshambelle said:


> Am I a good girl too then :smug:

of course!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I've been missing out on the secret nappy chat! Yeah I imagined a few nappies too, I am worried about sending someone a nappy they don't like though :dohh:


----------



## littlestar

I have regretfully decided to pass up on the secret nappy santa this year, with my Due date approaching i don't want to risk making any huge cockups and forgetting to do things (like buy and post nappy - when LO only a few days/weeks old) Sorry Ladies. :sad:

I will lurk though, and find out how this years goes!


----------



## princessellie

ok hun no worries, thanks for letting us know :kiss:

x


----------



## Tezzy

hey girls im a regular on the natural threads,used cloth with rhys but not with ffion. i organse the sweet swapping thread on the groups esction.

id like to offer to help organise the secret santa.. i havent read through the whole thread but i did read at the beginning you wanted somebody to help organise it so it can be a surprise for everybody!

if somebody else has already offered then of course thats fine :rofl: i havent read through everything


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

i meant to say, we should really have the age on the questionnaire as the age at xmas, not the age now :dohh:

have just changed it so could u go and change yours if youve already done questionnaire

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Course I can hun! And thanks for the offer of help Tezzy!! :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

I've changed mine :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I have a question, when you say we can only spend £20, does that include postage to get the nappy to us aswell?


----------



## princessellie

woohoo lol

x


----------



## princessellie

kirsten1985 said:


> Oh I have a question, when you say we can only spend £20, does that include postage to get the nappy to us aswell?

yes, the limit is £18 plus recorded delivery

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Right ok :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: thanks tezzy!!!!! i will change daisy's age on the questionairre too !!! soooooo excited, i have got some ideas of what i would like to get people depending on who i get!!:thumbup: has anyone heard from Jacq ?? just a thought but i doubt she will be doing this now as she's not using cloth anymore :shrug: maybe we should PM her and find out as she might not be coming on this section much anymore ????

omg omg omg i am soooooooo excited about this now!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE buying gifts for people!! i get waaaaaaay over excited at christmas and when i do my sweetie swapping!! lol 

OMG i feel soooo sick i'm on the laptop in the car and i dont do well whilst traveling and reading/ typing!!:dohh: just couldnt wait to get on here and check out what i had missed out on thru the day as i have totally gutted my house today so its nice and tidy!!!!

:hugs: to everyone, will catch up properly when i get in as i really think i might :sick: :dohh:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: thanks tezzy!!!!! i will change daisy's age on the questionairre too !!! soooooo excited, i have got some ideas of what i would like to get people depending on who i get!!:thumbup: has anyone heard from Jacq ?? just a thought but i doubt she will be doing this now as she's not using cloth anymore :shrug: maybe we should PM her and find out as she might not be coming on this section much anymore ????

omg omg omg i am soooooooo excited about this now!! i LOVE LOVE LOVE buying gifts for people!! i get waaaaaaay over excited at christmas and when i do my sweetie swapping!! lol 

OMG i feel soooo sick i'm on the laptop in the car and i dont do well whilst traveling and reading/ typing!!:dohh: just couldnt wait to get on here and check out what i had missed out on thru the day as i have totally gutted my house today so its nice and tidy!!!!

:hugs: to everyone, will catch up properly when i get in as i really think i might :sick: :dohh:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahaha sara...on b&b in the car cos you couldn't wait! That actually made me laugh in real life!! :rofl:

Weight and age changed to xmas dates! xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh do we have to predict the weight too? :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I had a little go based of current form :lol:


----------



## princessellie

haha i didnt but shes not exactly huge and she doesnt put weight on quickly so i cant imagine she'd have put on a ridiculous amount of weight in a short time lol

maybe just go on a bit closer to the time and say what she is now, like keep it updated

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I will do. Don't get her weighed very often, so I'm only guessing anyway! I will get it done at some point. 

Oooh I'm excited! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

we need one more person :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

dont think jacqui is doing it now hun so if you are looking for one more person to make it even for Lunaty to join it should be ??? if we still need another person then rob has ssaid if we dont need him to sort the names etc he will do a swap ?


----------



## princessellie

ive took jacqui off and we still need one more, i was thinking lunaty could join since she asked a while ago :)

x


----------



## saraendepity

she was asking to join so i think she would!!!


----------



## princessellie

:D

x


----------



## saraendepity

actually i think we should make her work for it !!!! what should we make her do ??? LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha! I don't know, will be cool if she joins though!


----------



## princessellie

haha, thats evil

*thinks*

i dont knoooow! buy us all sweets?

x


----------



## saraendepity

mmmmmmmmmm sweeties !!!!lol :muaha:


----------



## Jkelmum

If u need 1 extra i,ll do it ...i thought I was too late :)


----------



## thelilbump

do you think maybe somewhere we should say what nappies we have already so we don't get doubles? :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

thats a good idea hunni


----------



## princessellie

yeh we should deffo do that, im gna add it to the questionnaires so if you could all fill it in?

x


----------



## K477uk

:wave:

I am so excited about this - I haven't managed to show my excitement on this thread due to the little man screaming every time I sit and try typing!! (although at the moment he is just grumbling in his moses basket - and not yet screaming - no wait - that is screaming!!)


----------



## Lunaty

yay i got to join :wohoo:

wonder who ill get hehe :D

:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> yay i got to join :wohoo:
> 
> wonder who ill get hehe :D
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yayyy sam!!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

wooohoo sam! :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

you girls should have seen his face when i explained him what we were doing.. he thinks im a complete nutter now :rofl:

Ive spotted some really cool naps in the mean time.. cant wait to go on a proper hunt as can finally justify spending some money on one thats not second hand :haha: which means the range is so much wider now!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i am getting soooooo excited....has everyone done their questionnaires?? we need to find out whos got who now!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

I might of missed this as i've only been bobbing in and out just recently (mad busy, heavy workload :hissy:) so apologies if i have but do we know who's organisng it yet? So we know who to send our address to? Are partners being issued on the 1st?


----------



## Vici

Any news on this?Need to get ordering soon :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah when do we get to know? We ought to get on with it what with all these silly postmen :lol:.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah it might take a week or two to get from NZ to the UK!!!!


----------



## princessellie

ooh ok i will pm pp and see if she is still up for doing it for us :happydance:

x


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: can't wait!


----------



## polo_princess

Just got Ellies message, so once i know what she needs me to do i'll get it sorted, will try and get it done asap so your not all left hanging :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

aww Holly you're a star thankyouuuu :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

ok we need to all send holly our addresses so she can start getting us all paired up, she says we have 48hrs to send her it then she will start so send her your addresses girlies :happydance:

bring on the nappy santa haha

x


----------



## Lunaty

Alright so the addresses to polo_princess and then she will send us the address and name of the person we get the nappy for am i right?!

Do we also send the receipts to her?


----------



## princessellie

yep send her your name and address and in a couple of days she will send you the name and address of the person you will be santa to

no send the receipts to me hun

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I have just read in Henny's journal that she is away for 5 days - what about her address?


----------



## polo_princess

Ladies to keep it as simple as possible i have updated the questionairre thread with the info on pm'ing me and updating to say you've recieved them. i have also made it a temp sticky until all of the pm's are sent out so its easier for everyone to keep track :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/206738-secret-nappy-santa-questionnaire.html

Kirsten ... you say someone is away? Have they gone already?


----------



## kirsten1985

It says in her journal that she is going away today, so I don't know if she is gone already. It's Faerie off the list.


----------



## kirsten1985

Just to add - she is very reliable and I'm sure will def give you her address when she gets back - I have posted stuff to her before and she is fine. So you could just send someone her name for now? Oh and she lives in France too. :)


----------



## polo_princess

Do you still have her address in an old pm or anything?

If not its not a huge bother, we can either wait untl she is back before i send the pm's or i can just pm someone her name with address to follow

I gather everyone was ok with posting to France?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think everyone said they were fine with it. I used to have her address but must have deleted it :(. 

Maybe send someone her name with address to follow? Hopefully they would be ok with that.


----------



## Lunaty

I live in NZ so i think everyone was ok posting overseas?!

If not maybe PM Holly and then she can match up according :)


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm sure no-one has a prob with posting overseas. Maybe put it in the sticky thread at the top so people can say if they mind?


----------



## K477uk

Oh things seem to be progressing nicely!!! I can't wait until the "grand opening"!!!!! 

I have pm'd my address off!! yay!!


----------



## princessellie

i have henny's address saved on my website still cos ive not long sent her stuff, i presume she wont mind me handing it out randomly? lol

ooh im so excited about this

x


----------



## thelilbump

pmed my addy this morning :happydance: Can't wait to see who i'm buying for, i already have an idea or two but it depends who i get :dance:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah me too haha.. :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

Ellie if you could send me it then i can get it all sorted and ready to go out this evening?


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Nooooo i wish i could do this :cry: :cry: I didnt have internet except when i checked emails at my mums :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

aww blob :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

polo_princess said:


> Ellie if you could send me it then i can get it all sorted and ready to go out this evening?

sent hun 

:happydance:

x


----------



## polo_princess

Right ladies all is set to go with the pm's i am just waiting for 3 last people to pm me their adresses .... Pink Witch, Jayleigh Ann and Dippy Dee

Has anyone seen them around? Could you give them a kick up the butt please :lol: :flower:


----------



## Babyshambelle

My goodness I'm so super excited about this!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

I've sent you a pm hun and i will tell pinkwitch if i see her on here x


----------



## polo_princess

Right i have all pm's now apart from Jayleigh ann ... has anyone seen her around?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I saw her somewhere earlier, will see if I can find her!


----------



## kirsten1985

I sent her a PM, hopefully she will get back to you PP!

I am sooo excited about finding out who I have! :happydance:

Can't wait!


----------



## saraendepity

omg omg omg we're getting close !!!! :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

ooo yay hopefully not long now :happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sorry I had a 9oclock bedtime last night cause Halen is being a bum with his sleeping I'll PM PP now hope I'm not too late!


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks Jayleigh :hugs:

Right ladies i now have all pm's :happydance: so will get them out to you at some point today!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Phew! I panicked thinking I'd missed it. 

Ooohh I'm all excited now!!


----------



## thelilbump

:yipee: thanks PP


----------



## Vici

Ooooo, all excited :D


----------



## polo_princess

Right all pm's are now sent out :happydance:

I will update the questionairre thread, once you have your pm if you could just post in that thread to say, so i can make sure they all got through ok, i did request read receipt anyway :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

i got mine...hmmmm i wonder which one of you i got....

*devious*

:rofl:

thanks holly

x


----------



## Vici

Thanks Holly, I got mine :D


----------



## kirsten1985

I got mine! Thanks! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

i got mine Holly thanks :happydance: uber excited :rofl: who would of thought i would of been so excited my nappy shopping :dohh: :blush:


----------



## princessellie

hmmm...did i get one of you?!?

:muaha:

this is gna be sooo much fun haha

x


----------



## saraendepity

OMG OMG OMG i am soooooo excited got my PM Thanks Holly !!! i know exactly what i'm gonna get :)


----------



## princessellie

hmm im still not sure...

*ponders*

would it be totally cheating to make something?

x


----------



## thelilbump

yess ellie :rofl:

I can't decide what to buy now there's soo much choice :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

haha i dont think it would at all, theyd get sooo much more!! although i suppose then theyd know it was off me and it would spoil the surprise lol

gaaaaay!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I don't know what to get!! Going to have to do some serious nappy searching!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

ellie :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

OMG i have been so worried what to get my fluffy mummy and now i have her addy i am so relieved haha she is an easy to buy for mummy, thankyou Holly for my pm you have made my day xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh I got mine :D I'm so excited now and don't know what to choose!! lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Um I know this might sound silly (I've actually never done a secret santa anything before) but are we meant to like put an x-mas card in with the nappies with our name on or something? I don't wanna send mine without one and the person be like "umm who the hell as sent this?"


----------



## kirsten1985

Hm, I was planning on doing that, I guess we will find out who has sent it anyway? I think the secretive bit is not knowing who it is coming from? I don't know though! I am finding it hard to find the perfect nappy!! Anyone else?


----------



## princessellie

u know what i think we should do is

not put a card in, when weve all received our nappies we can try and guess who sent them lol

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Hm, I was planning on doing that, I guess we will find out who has sent it anyway? I think the secretive bit is not knowing who it is coming from? I don't know though! I am finding it hard to find the perfect nappy!! Anyone else?

I have but it's over the £18 limit :( The limit excludes the postage to get the nappy to ourslelves and then the other person doesnt it? Am I making sense? lol
Sorry I'm so stupid with this I've just never done a secret santa before


----------



## princessellie

yeh it is £18 PLUS postage

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I have found a nice one but it's also over the limit!! :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

i know EXACTLY what i'm getting :) i'm sooooo excited about it now !!!! i was planning on putting a little christmas card in from santa :) omg this is sooooooo much fun!!! we should do it for easter etc too!!!!!1 he he he he he he


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh we should

x


----------



## saraendepity

how strict are we being on the Budget?? am i allowed to go over by £1 ??? pretty pretty please!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'd like to go over too!! My person is ACE :happydance: Can we make the rule that we can go over a bit if we like, but not to expect a nappy of the equivalent value in return?? :blush:


----------



## princessellie

i suppose if u reallllly want to you can go over lol, its not like i can stop you is it :rofl:

just expect that the other person kept to the limit

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Woooooo!! I love how Ellie is like the teacher and we are all like pleeeeease Miss!! xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Yaaaaaaay! All the nappies I want are just a teeeny bit over the limit, lol! There are soooooo many to choose from! 

I am so jealous of you Sara, knowing what you are getting!


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> Woooooo!! I love how Ellie is like the teacher and we are all like pleeeeease Miss!! xx

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

lol i know, im really not the boss you know :lol:

i am kind of half decided on what im getting my person :D

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I am worried I will not have enough time, I might be buying mine from a dif country, to get it and then send it it might be late :(.


----------



## saraendepity

ok i'm totally decided now!!!! gonna go order!!!!! sooo excited..hope my peron likes what i have chosen!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

omg sara your sooo organised!!

JL - i know what you mean i think, you mean the money the site charges you to post it to you before you forward it on?


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo:

I got mine too hehehe.... off to hunt now though ive got some pretty cool idea's :D


----------



## princessellie

sooo me and lunaty have just realised that since her package will be coming from NZ and it will pretty obviously say so on the return address on the box, and so will henny's, we should just say in the package who it is from, so send either like a letter with your name on or an xmas card or something, signed with your name

what do u all think? i did think it might be fun after to try and work out who sent it but not everyone will be able to play so ive decided its not such a good idea lol

x


----------



## Lunaty

LOL yeah i just realized that unless i order from a UK website you guys will see it's international mail..

Besides it is far more fun to get something that is not widely available in other countries right ;)

Xo


----------



## princessellie

omg ive just realised that if everyone is sending me the tracking thing i am going to know who everyone has got, including who is sending to me :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:

Maybe you should hold off checking the tracking nr's until Christmas.. if anyone has not received it you can check it..!?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I like the idea of putting a card in. I agree, only use the tracking number if someone does't recieve their parcel?


----------



## saraendepity

why doesnt thw tracking number go to rob ??? that way he can check it if need be and noone will find out who has who???????


----------



## kirsten1985

I have just bought my secret nappy! :happydance: I am chuffed with it!


----------



## Lunaty

I ordered mine too.. i just hope i chose the right one!!! There were a couple of very nice ones i could have gotten :dohh: but this one just caught my eye immediatly for this person.. i just hope i am right :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i'm sooooooo excited about mine i really hope my little bum likes it !!LOL


----------



## princessellie

i am just about to buy mine!!! im worried lol

x


----------



## K477uk

Right... I have my pm (thanks PP!), but I am totally confused!! 

Are we sending a card with our names on? Who is the tracking number going to?

I haven't managed to start looking for a nappy yet... but that is Monday's job! I can't believe so many of you are organised!! Although I did have a poorly little boy last week, who needed lots of cuddles, and therefore didn't have a lot of time to spend on computer!!


----------



## princessellie

send a card with your name on yes, i am still thinking about what to do about the tracking number so keep a hold of it and i will let u know

x


----------



## thelilbump

just catching up,

So now we're signing the cards with our name? That makes sense because it did occur to me that seeing as there are so few participants given the postmark we might work out who sent it. I don't imagine that would be such a problem in the general secrent santa as there are a lot of participants.

I haven't had chance to look for a nappy yet, bit poorly at the min tbh and a heap of work to do :hissy: I may start looking tonight depending on how i'm feelin x


----------



## K477uk

princessellie said:


> send a card with your name on yes, i am still thinking about what to do about the tracking number so keep a hold of it and i will let u know
> 
> x

Thanks!! I was just getting super confused... which at the moment, my poor little brain was going to explode!!

Right... Nappy shopping while LO is alseep!!:happydance:


----------



## Vici

Right ladies, if i was your SS and I got you THE best pocket nappy but could not include an insert as it would go over budget, would that be ok? :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahahah, if the other girls are anything like me, I have a few spare inserts anyway!! xxxx


----------



## Vici

lol, me too, hence me thinking it might be OK. Just wanted to get everyones opinions. If not, irts back to the drawing board :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Also, I hope you are my santa....I want THE best pocket nappy in the world!!!!


----------



## Vici

lol :haha::shhh::-k[-([-X:-#


----------



## Babyshambelle

Would you sell the info for sweets??? :lol:


----------



## Vici

Depends what kind of sweets? :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

i wouldn't mind either. Tho i don't have any spare inserts i really should buy some :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i dont have many spare either... i should really start stocking up on some!

so how do we bribe with sweets then.. ?! ill have to send those too?! :rofl:
And Vici you cant have the best pocket as i have already bought it!!!! :haha:

(unless of course we managed to get the same nappy :dohh:)


----------



## kirsten1985

:dohh: I thought I had bought the best pocket nappy!

:rofl:


----------



## Vici

:rofl: we won't have the same one as this is a specialluy made one :D

So you girls wouldn't mind then?


----------



## K477uk

Oh... the BEST pocket nappy in the world.. I think that is good enough!!

I didn't manage to make a decision about the nappy yesterday, so am going to be assertive and make the decision today!!

Right.. must get dressed!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I wonder if anyone will have the same nappy as someone else? I tried to get an obscure one too, just for that reason, wonder if it will work.

I wouldn't mind not having any inserts, but I have no pocket nappies, so have none of my own! I would just buy some I guess. I'm sure no-one would mind!

:)


----------



## Vici

I may even have a spare here so when the nappy arrives, If i have one that fits i'll pop that in, then it won't have cost anything :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

no i wouldn't mind LOL

im pretty sure no one choose the same as i have for my secret santa.. ;)

I think everyone is trying hard to not get the obvious haha, which will make for an interesting revelation when Christmas comes!!!
Well have to defenitely show them of asap then hehehe

:wohoo: ill have my little one then too to show it off!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i was thinking about getting a custom made one but i worry it's going to take too long too arrive. Haven't made up my mind yet though.


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm worried that mine will take too long to arrive too! I am also worried as it doesn't tick all the boxes in the persons questionnaire, does everyone elses? I sort of fell in love with it and got it and now I am worried they won't like it! :dohh:


----------



## K477uk

I keep going back to the questionnaire with websites open, to try and get the best one... still not yet been successful in getting THE nappy!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I know, it's hard, isn't it?! I wanted to get the exact one, and at the same one nobody else had, it's not easy! So.....it's not the exact one, but I don't think anyone else has it! :dohh:


----------



## K477uk

Argghh!! I just found THE perfect nappy...... and it's sold out!! Can't find it anywhere else!!

Grrr!!!


----------



## thelilbump

ohh dear k!

It's so much harder than you would think buying this type of thing for someone else or is it just me?


----------



## Vici

No me too, i'm loving looking tho :D


----------



## Lunaty

yes it's bloody hard because some things are open to interpretation and of course taste haha not to mention what works for others might not work for you! But isnt that the point of the Secret Santa, to get out there and try something different? It's all a gamble really :muaha:

lets face it girls, if any of us dont like it we can swap or sell on :)


----------



## thelilbump

Yea you are right Sam, i just hate the thought of someone (anyone) opening a present i bought for them and hating it! 

For this SS I kind of have my eye on something but i can't decide whther i should play it safe or be daring :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I know! I have been a bit daring, the nappy I have got is lovely but it is not exactly what they asked for! :lol: It is in it's main features though, although I realise that makes no sense!

I found it more difficult than I thought I would!


----------



## K477uk

I have found another nice one... but it may not come in time... Booo!!! So I shall continue looking - will have to hurry though!!

I am dreading the part of opening, with the thought that someone may hate it!!


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha, i dont think id hate any nappy... 

i had to pick between a safe and daring option, i choose the daring one and believe you me ill be sighting with relief if it's received and loved but id also be understanding if the other person wouldn't be as impressed :rofl:

im still waiting for my bloody bill though... i tried to transfer the funds over but somehow it hasnt functioned properly so now im waiting for an answer.. 
i hope it will be sipped out soon though as it has to be there before 3d of Dec!!!!

mind you that still gives 2 weeks till Christmas..

Ieck that gets me thinking, thats just one day before my due date :D i wonder if it will be here before baby! haha


----------



## Lunaty

i think my computer is having a meltdown.. it's double posting all my stuff grrr


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'm so excited...I *might* have found my nappy!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

and just as i typed it, they came back to me haha, all sorted yay..
ill be able to send you the receipt soon Ellie!


----------



## Lunaty

Thats awesome Laura!!

How long did it take you?

I think i spend about a whole day researching what was best :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

I've just ordered my ss nappy, i am so excited it is one i have wanted for ages so i hope she likes it xx


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> I've just ordered my ss nappy, i am so excited it is one i have wanted for ages so i hope she likes it xx

:muaha: youll be able to have a sneak peak yourself before having to sen dt off again!!! :thumbup:

yay got confirmation my nappy has been send off...
i hope it doesnt matter if it comes a bit early, unless your as bad as me and barely have any restrain to wait till christmas!!!! :rofl:


----------



## K477uk

Right... today is the day when I am going to buy this nappy!!


----------



## Lunaty

K477uk said:


> Right... today is the day when I am going to buy this nappy!!

Jeez woman you still havent bought one!!! :haha:

Hows the little one doing hun?!


----------



## Vici

Yep, today is the day I order too, i'm so bloody indecisive :D


----------



## K477uk

:blush: no.... I have found loads, but they are either too expensive or sold out!! So today is the day!!

LO is ok... he's sleeping at the mo, so desparetly trying to get this done before he is attached to me and it becomes very difficult to do anything for a while!!

How are you doing?


----------



## K477uk

Right.. do I go for the one that may be pushing it for time, or the more boring one that will definately be here in a couple of days?


----------



## K477uk

Vici said:


> Yep, today is the day I order too, i'm so bloody indecisive :D

I'm glad I am not the only one!! :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

K477uk said:


> :blush: no.... I have found loads, but they are either too expensive or sold out!! So today is the day!!
> 
> LO is ok... he's sleeping at the mo, so desperately trying to get this done before he is attached to me and it becomes very difficult to do anything for a while!!
> 
> How are you doing?

Make the most of the time you have in between !!! he is such a beautiful boy :cloud9:

Im alright, measuring a week ahead according to midwife (38 weeks) so i hope he will stick at least till after the new babyshower date :rofl:

And the choice of nappy depends on the person, i had to make a quick decision as im having to ship overseas too so i opted for the bold option and am kinda hoping i did the right thing LOL

Babes just make the decision.. put a piece of paper with one nappie in each hand and ask your OH to choose left or right.. (my favourite way of choosing as im hopeless!!!) Ohh yeah and stick to it!!! ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

pushing it for time! I did!


----------



## Vici

Yep, I agree. I will be too :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I have no idea how long mine even takes to get here, I am shipping from abroad and what with our crappy post problems anyway it could take years! :rofl:

I know it got posted last week, I just hope it gets here before Xmas!


----------



## Vici

I think we all know each other well enough to not worry if it ends up being a bit late, I know I wouldn't mind :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I wouldn't be bothered at all if it was late. :)


----------



## K477uk

Oh Lunaty... It's all exciting!

Well I went for the non-boring option... I'm just hoping it arrives in time!!! It's all paid for, so there is no going back!!!


----------



## thelilbump

ohh girls i'm still stuck between the safe, but person would probably be made up with, or the daring option :hissy: I'm also way too indecisive!!


----------



## Vici

Ordered an paid for, still undecided so just added the nappy to my cart and paid :rofl: Just hope its liked x


----------



## thelilbump

Vici said:


> Ordered an paid for, still undecided so just added the nappy to my cart and paid :rofl: Just hope its liked x

:happydance: i'm sure it will be hun :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Rightttt i think i've decided what i'm getting i've spent wayyyyy too long looking now. Still not got the bottle to hit the checkout button though :rofl:


----------



## Vici

Thats what I was like! Had 3 nappies in my basket for 3 days :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

well one of my short listed isn't available anymore so that solved that :rofl: narrowed it down to 2 options but both are completly different, it's a really hard call!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL, i think most of us have bitt the bullet on the daring options aye ;)

I wont be bothered if it's late either.. i mean heck ill probably still be struggling with how to put those nappies on in the first place :rofl:

I had the same though.. i had one in mind that i couldn't get my hands on so i had to look further .. in the end color did it for me :blush: shhhhh


----------



## thelilbump

haha i'm leaning more towards the daring option at the moment but it's well *trying to phrase without giving anything away* quite daring, a bit like i haven't read the questionnaire but i have about 100 times! i'm scared :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha I am the same!! Mine is nothing like the person actually wanted, lol, it's kind of like I have done the opposite! :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

OH MY GOD IT'S ON ITS WAY!!

I'm so nervous! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:yipee: i've done my shopping :happydance: all done :thumbup: i plumped for the daring option ....i am scared now!!!


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: , thats what you get when you agree to a secret santa, the chance to end up with something totally unexpected.. personally i think thats cool :D :happydance:

As said before, if someone cant seem to make the nappy work you can always on sell it or swap with someone on here :winkwink:


----------



## princessellie

i am sooo glad weve all decided we dont mind if its late hahaha

i stil cant find one :dohh:

i dont know what to get

i am scared lmfao

:dohh:

x


----------



## dippy dee

princessellie said:


> i am sooo glad weve all decided we dont mind if its late hahaha
> 
> i stil cant find one :dohh:
> 
> i dont know what to get
> 
> i am scared lmfao
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> x

I know how you feel, i ordered 1 then seen another else where so ordered that and now i think i have 3 on order so mr h will end up with 2 new nappies :dohh:
I'm so worried she won't like it :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

it's a lot harder than i thought it would be! Haha we're going to look back on this after xmas and be like :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I still can't find the perfect nappy! Dammit!!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I know it's harder than what I thought too! Good job my secret person is lovely and won't be mad at me for getting the wrong nappy! :blush:

I have seen some I prefer since ordering mine, but I guess it is always going to happen, there are thousands of nice nappies out there! If I had more money I would have ordered more than one kind, so it's a good job I don't! :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> I know it's harder than what I thought too! Good job my secret person is lovely and won't be mad at me for getting the wrong nappy! :blush:
> 
> I have seen some I prefer since ordering mine, but I guess it is always going to happen, there are thousands of nice nappies out there! If I had more money I would have ordered more than one kind, so it's a good job I don't! :lol:

I think I might have found it. You can total up the amount by adding more inserts n stuff cant you?


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's harder than what I thought too! Good job my secret person is lovely and won't be mad at me for getting the wrong nappy! :blush:
> 
> I have seen some I prefer since ordering mine, but I guess it is always going to happen, there are thousands of nice nappies out there! If I had more money I would have ordered more than one kind, so it's a good job I don't! :lol:
> 
> I think I might have found it. You can total up the amount by adding more inserts n stuff cant you?Click to expand...

I guess you can add whatever you like, I spent waaay over, then found one I preferred for under the amount. Ah Well, should have found the cheaper one first! Also I am silly for choosing one with a big delivery charge! :dohh:. I just got excited and bought it, lol.


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah NZ brand nappies seem to be a little bit cheaper then UK ones (compared to the 18 pound mark given) so i ended up adding a very decent insert to get over that mark....

I saved on shipping though as i made them ship right to one of you instead of up and down .. hehehe ;)
I did however make them include a lovely card!!!


----------



## thelilbump

I also spent over and that before postage ooops :rofl: Bit worried now though as i haven't had a disptach notice and it's now marked as sold out. It better come :hissy:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, my postage was a whopper! And I still have to post it again, lol! Can't wait to get it :D


----------



## Lunaty

yeah that ove rthe amount was indeed withtout shipping and card though :)


----------



## princessellie

i got my nappy :happydance: was a tiny bit over but not too much so i am very happy, i went for the safe option cos i was getting too stressed out trying to pick one lmfao

kind of regretting it now like but i know it will be loved so thats all that matters i think

keep telling myself this is not a competition lmao

x


----------



## dippy dee

Ellie i bet she and her little cloth bum will love it. x


----------



## princessellie

i soo hope so

x


----------



## dippy dee

I know how you feel though i have ordered 2 daring nappies and 1 safe nappy and will decided when they arrives as to which i will send, i keep showing dh the pics and sayin what do you think and he just shrugs soddin men lol.


----------



## thelilbump

my oh was doing that too :grr: :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yep they are no help :dohh: I will love any kind of nappy, it's just cool to be getting a present! :D


----------



## dippy dee

kirsten1985 said:


> Yep they are no help :dohh: I will love any kind of nappy, it's just cool to be getting a present! :D

it's so exciting isn't it, i know what i have for xmas off evertone but this nappy is a suprise and eveb tho i know it's a nappy i don't know the make or colour etc so i'm like :happydance::shrug::happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah me too! And I love getting post, so that's two things to get excited about :D.


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance: i feel like a little kid :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: yeah i cant wait either.. DH doenst seem to get my excitement LOL he just seems to think im mad..

So ehh whats the deal do we have to wait until Christmas?! :blush:


----------



## princessellie

haha sod that!! i wont be able to wait till xmas!!!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

you have to wait till xmas or your big fat cheaters and santa will not bring you anymore presents!!!! :haha:



How is everyone doing the xmas cards, wrapping them in the present to be unveiled xmas day or just to open whenever?


----------



## thelilbump

*** note to be unveiled xmas day*** :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Well as the person will be able to see whome it is from as soon as the package arrive i think the card is going ont he outside of the package.. the nappy should be wrapped though..

BUmmer how am i suppose to wait that long to unwrap it :dohh: ill need my DH to hide it for me until Christmas :muaha:


----------



## dippy dee

nnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo i can't wait until xmas day, that is just torture.
I'm doing the xmas card as if it is a label on the package i think lol i will no doubt change my mind and pop it inside. There are to many decissions i thought it would be like o yeah there's the nappy and off we go but no now i have 3 nappies on order and now after a week of trying to decide and actually paying for them i now need to find a soddin card aaaaaggggghhhhhh i feel a headache coming on.


----------



## kirsten1985

I was going to wrap the nappy and put the card inbetween the nappy and whatever I am sending it in? Hm. Don't know about waiting 'til xmas day, I really want to but don't know if I can!


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Yep they are no help :dohh: I will love any kind of nappy, it's just cool to be getting a present! :D

Yeah I'm soooo excited I can't wait. It's gonna be hard to put it under the tree until xmas though I'll keep looking at it and wanting it

I think I have found my nappy now for deffinate :D :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

I am sooooooooo gutted, i cant get my person what i wanted to :hissy: gonna take to long so wont get it in time to post so gonna have to change my mind!! think i might have found another one tho ......... i will definately be waiting till christmas for mine !!! i love the suspense !LOL and rob wont let me open early either so :shrug:

i am still deciding what to do re cards etc etc sooo excted tho :)


----------



## Lunaty

JIkes, im hopeless when it comes to gifts.. so i will really have to ask my DH to hide it LOL
god i think ill be looking out for a package for the coming month!!!! :dohh:
it could be here any time Dec!

I think mine is gonna be arriving way early :haha: sorry bout that.. i kinda got carried away and before i knew it, it had been send off.. the person that gets it must have the patience of a saint to wait until Christmas :muaha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Have you already sent yours?! I think mine might be late, prob for the best if we are waiting to open them though! I hope it's not too late. :)


----------



## Lunaty

yeah mine has been send off already.. (i was still applying to the rule of the package having to arrive before the 3d of Dec) and seeing it had to go from NZ to the other side of the world i thought id better hurry...

but hearing everyone else it would probably have been better to wait a bit longer LOL

im not to bothered when mine arrives though i will bel ooking out for the package haha


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I guess it is a long way! :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

OH MY GOD MY SECRET SANTA NAPPY NEARLY WENT MISSING!!!



Very long story, but I have complained to the royal mail this morning. 

In short, he had come up the path and posted a few letters through, and he had MY NAPPY (clearly my nappy, bright pink package!) and a video game OH ordered off play.com in his hand as he walked back up the path!! I saw him check the addresses at the door and shake OH's package (clearly was a DVD or video game) and walk of with them! I sent OH running after him, and he found him by his car putting our packages in his boot with a load of other packages and what looked like birthday/christmas cards!!!

I'm fuming. The nappy was a signed for package, which I paid more in postage for to make sure I recieved it!!!! It's still got its other sicker on it!!! I'm so so so so so annoyed. I rang royal mail and they have insisted they are taking it seriously and will get back to me as soon as they have investigated this guy.

I seem to have one disiaster with the post after another with the post round here....rachel_c's smart nappies were returned to me with no explanation and just left on the doorstep outside for anyone to steal! Argghhhh.

Rant over. Don't worry secret santa person....your nappy is safe now!!!! xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no! :shock:

Glad you got it back! Stupid postman.


----------



## saraendepity

omg that is terrible!!!! tho i can totally believe it...there must be some very very naughty posties out there :hissy:

well i have ordered the nappy!!! i am soooooo excited but also a little worried as i dunno if the colour i have ordered is too girly/boyish(not wanting to give away if i have a boy or girl bubba to buy for!!!) i'm soooooo excited now tho!!!! cant wait to see it and get it all wrapped pretty for santa to take it :) 

just need to find the right wrap and card now :happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oh yeah, I forgot to say.....the nappy is worth all the stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to say.....the nappy is worth all the stress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is adorable!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Just so I know, the idea is that we send the nappy wrapped in christmas paper and a card so when the person opens the package they get the card and know who it is from straight away, but can't open the nappy til christmas. Or have I just made that up? xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I don't know anymore, I thought that was what we were doing too.


----------



## Lunaty

OMG naughty postman!!!!!!!!!!! Smack him :trouble::grr::gun:

Cant believe he thought he could get away with that!
(nice way to save on Christmas pressies though :nope:)

Good to hear the nappy was worth your DH chasing it hehe

Now im afraid they will hogg my package when it arrives overseas :cry:


----------



## kirsten1985

I hope not! I have ordered mine from overseas too, I hope all the nappies make it ok! Would be rubbish if some horrid postie snaffled one. :(


----------



## Lunaty

happy christmas darling!!!
i got you a .......nappy?!

:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

^ :haha:

Omg i hope our nappies get to us now, i am starting to worry now:shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

i will not be happy if mine goes astray!!!!! i will be sooooooooooooo gutted if my person doesnt get it :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: i got a bright pink package today aswell!!! I think we may have been buying from the same place but i won't tell if you don't :winkwink: :haha: Wasn't my SS nappy thought just some other stuff. 

Glad you managed to get your parcels, that sounds like a very dodgy postie to me :dohh:

I think i'm just going to put my xmas card attached to my gift and then if the person i'm sending to wants to open before they can and if not it won't matter either?


----------



## saraendepity

there are defo some dodgy posties going around, i still avent recieved my sweet swap sweets from october and i have been waiting for nappies that were posted last fri too :hissy: i'm going to the sorting office on monday to kick off :)


----------



## thelilbump

yea i would too thought they'll probably just blame postal strikes or xmas delays for it!


----------



## thelilbump

is anyone else starting to have slight second thoughts about the nappy they chose? I'm getting really nervous they won't like the one i picked with it being a bit daring. I sooo lack courage of my own convictions :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i am sooo oscared my person wont like it!!!!! i sat thinking and looking loads before i got the guts to click confirm order !!!!LOL Roberto really likes the look of it and i think from the description / piccies of stash i have seen my person ( i really hope) will like it.......hopefully :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> yea i would too thought they'll probably just blame postal strikes or xmas delays for it!

probably...thing is i had the red card of doom n i sent rob to collect and he left the card in the house so i'm wondering if there were others there but they didnt have them together ??? will be going mental if they have lost any of my stuff tho !!!!:hissy: can ya tell i'm in a take no crap kinda mood !!!!LOL:blush::blush:


----------



## thelilbump

lol!! aww hunny :hugs: i'm sure it'll all work out, the postie will probably be knocking on monday morning :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i am a little bit worried just because ive never seen the nappy in real life and even though it looks awesome i just hope it is as good a quality as it is made out to be :)

it must be those pink postage packas that get the courier people haywire ;)


----------



## dippy dee

thelilbump said:
 

> is anyone else starting to have slight second thoughts about the nappy they chose? I'm getting really nervous they won't like the one i picked with it being a bit daring. I sooo lack courage of my own convictions :blush:

Me i am, i hope they like it but it isn't the fastening type they prefer, i ordered 3 in the end and thought o well ds will have a couple of new ones but i keep loking at all 3 piccies and changing my mind, dh made the final decission for me so i can just blame him if not :haha: i just keep thinking mmmmmmmm safe or daring option.

Sara i hope your postie brings you a nice big package on Monday.


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> is anyone else starting to have slight second thoughts about the nappy they chose? I'm getting really nervous they won't like the one i picked with it being a bit daring. I sooo lack courage of my own convictions :blush:
> 
> Me i am, i hope they like it but it isn't the fastening type they prefer, i ordered 3 in the end and thought o well ds will have a couple of new ones but i keep loking at all 3 piccies and changing my mind, dh made the final decission for me so i can just blame him if not :haha: i just keep thinking mmmmmmmm safe or daring option.
> 
> Sara i hope your postie brings you a nice big package on Monday.Click to expand...

Me too, it isn't the fastening they prefer, and there is other stuff not right too! I just thought it lookd nice! Really scared they won't like it, and will just say they do to be polite! :(


----------



## Lunaty

well if they do then in the end it is their own problem... :)
dont worry about it honey!!!


----------



## Vici

The way I look at it, is that its a present. And I think if say, the fastening is different, its a good opportunity to try out something new :D


----------



## thelilbump

Yea my nappy is quite different aswell really :blush: hope it's as lovely in real life as looks in the piccy. fingers crossed it should be here tomoz :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I can't wait for mine to get here! :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

i've just sat here thinking "omg one of you ladies are my ss", so i would just like to say to my ss out there that i will love it no matter what, as long as he can wee, poo and look cute in it then i don't care xx


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah thats a nice realization :D

Funny i had my babyshower finally last night and ended up getting a pack of "real nappies" cloth nappies.. kind of a prefold with cover system or something..

That should keep me busy, i hope i will be able to use that overnight when bubs is younger.. And if i dont get on with it ill be able to use them as inserts LOL... two hits with one stone.. to bad they are boring white though!


----------



## saraendepity

Dye them!!!! - i dyed a load of my terry's and muslins :thumbup: you can get the exact colour you want tht way!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah!!!! I could die the cloth.. not sure about the outers though i think they are plastic.. 
I will have a fiddle around with them soon :D

Im stressing now as i have so much sh*t to clean before everything will be ready :haha:
The weather is shit too so not much washing that can be done nd a mother load of clothes and blankies etc that i got from the shower..


----------



## saraendepity

trust me all of that will go out of the window when he arrives hun:) i dont think my house has been how i would normally have it for more than 5 mins since Daisy has been born!!


----------



## saraendepity

omg i am having to be soooo careful here !!LOL i have nearly given a few little things away by accident!! i am soooo excited ! cant wait to get it so i can post it for my secret bum!!


----------



## princessellie

i keep going to write stuff then stopping myself in case i give something away haha

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yep me too! It's so hard!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Me tooo!!! I think you will love it my SS lady!!


----------



## Lunaty

i wonder who will get theirs first!!!!
we should take a wild guess on who is sending your SS nappy!!!! :D


----------



## dippy dee

i'm so excited that i think we should have a game of give us a clue haha.
I'm terrible at keeping secrets so i'm rather proud of how well i'm doing so far x


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> i'm so excited that i think we should have a game of give us a clue haha.
> I'm terrible at keeping secrets so i'm rather proud of how well i'm doing so far x

Lol me too, I am awful at secrets. I get too excited!


----------



## thelilbump

:yipee: it came! it came! **says no more** :dance:


----------



## saraendepity

omg omg how exciting.....ooh i think game of give us a clue would be sooooo much fun :)


----------



## kirsten1985

What sort of clue would we give?


----------



## saraendepity

the most cryptic one we can think of :) :muaha:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:
i think i suck at cryptic riddles..

but mine "wont fly away"

i that cryptic enough?! LOL


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> :rofl:
> i think i suck at cryptic riddles..
> 
> but mine "wont fly away"
> 
> i that cryptic enough?! LOL

thats gotta be something to do with Lady bugs!!!:haha:


----------



## dippy dee

the clue for mine is.........
it has 2 leg holes and can fit a baby in:haha:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

hmm now what could that be donna?? that is a very cryptic clue !!!:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

oh no i just realised....mine has 3 leg holes:dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: mine has 3 too Sara :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

mine is a bright colour:haha:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> :rofl: mine has 3 too Sara :haha:

phew!! thank god i'm not the only one!:loopy:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: mine has 3 too Sara :haha:
> 
> phew!! thank god i'm not the only one!:loopy:Click to expand...

Now if i had told you mine had 3 holes i would of been giving to much away lol


----------



## saraendepity

LOL oh no i never though that would be giving too much away...:dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

ahhhh i just thought that was decoration ;)


----------



## princessellie

im so bloody confused lmfao

x


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

mines ordered! Hope they like it!!


----------



## dippy dee

mine's here wrapped and ready to go now do i send it now and risk the chance of them knowing i have sent it or do i leave it here for a bit and risk ripping this cute bit off fluff open and popping it on harley, ooooooo i don't know, when are you girls sending yours?


----------



## Babyshambelle

I'm not telling when/if I will/have posted mine!!! :muaha:


----------



## kirsten1985

I haven't even got mine to send yet, I'm thinking we are all going to guess pretty quick who has sent them anyway....I won't be telling when I do send mine though!


----------



## Lunaty

Oww come on guys!!!!! :rofl:
come to the dark side ;) it's so much fun to have already send it LOL


----------



## princessellie

mine isnt here yet so i cant send mine lol, i will probably send it as soon as ive got it though cos im already panicking it wont get there on time lmao

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah me too!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'll send mine as soon as I get it, hopefully it won't be too long cause I'm sooo excited to see it myself lol


----------



## Faerie

Phew, mine is on it's way! Wow that was stressful!


----------



## princessellie

ive got mine this morning!!! :happydance: im so confused though, i dont recognise the post code and i cant find out who sent me it :grr: you meanie!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha!! I wish the one I bought would come so that I can send it!! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Hehe LOL so 2 of the ladies have received it now, maybe we should update that sticky!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh yeah!


----------



## princessellie

hmm sooo...i know it wasnt either of you who sent mine

omg, i forgot to say, i was in the bath this morning when mine came and paul nearly opened it! it was sooo funny, he said ellie youve got a package, i said oooooh open it then, he said oh its got a card, i said NOOO! OMG!! DONT OPEN IT!!! DONT OPEN IT!!! he mustve thought i was on crack lmfao

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha, sounds funny! Oh I hope I don't open mine by mistake! :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mine came this morning so I can post it now. Really hope they like it cause I'm so jealous lol


----------



## Lunaty

hehe i just recieved a package with two extra Gro baby soakers.. my god i forgot how good it felt to get things in the post :rofl:

i cant wait to receive that special package and hopefully Cole will finally have arrived then too.. grrr those damn contractions .. iive been walking ive had m bloods done again.. and nope nop strong ones at all... :( I bet ill be in agony tonight again but it will have disappeared in the morning when i get up :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> hehe i just recieved a package with two extra Gro baby soakers.. my god i forgot how good it felt to get things in the post :rofl:
> 
> i cant wait to receive that special package and hopefully Cole will finally have arrived then too.. grrr those damn contractions .. iive been walking ive had m bloods done again.. and nope nop strong ones at all... :( I bet ill be in agony tonight again but it will have disappeared in the morning when i get up :cry:

Aw hunny I hope things get started properly for you!

I keep sneaking peaks at the nappy and I want it lol I'm having to keep telling OH to hide it until I can post it else it might end up on Halen's bum


----------



## Lunaty

Well it is still early really so i shouldnt be to impatient... 
getting loads of BH's as the evening is passing.. it's about bed time.. surprise :dohh:

Ahh well we will see what happens at least i can still feel LO move so i know he is good :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh hurry up Cole! Make your mind up! Lol, hope tonight is ok for you Sam, and something either happens or it doesn't and you can get some sleep :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

:shock: i bloody recognise the postcode, its someone i have made stuff for

hahaha, sneaks off to look at past orders, but i already have a sneaking suspicion who it is :lol:

OMG I JUST CHECKED AND I KNOW WHO IT IS!!!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG you are such a cheater! :rofl: I'm sure I will have no idea who mine is from! Lol, I might drive reeeeally far and then post mine :lol:


----------



## princessellie

i was looking at it yesterday and was like hmmmm im sure i must recognise that from soemwhere, i know where everyone is from and have sent stuff to loads of u, then this morning it hit me, right in the face, like a bitch :lol: i was like OMG OMG OMG!!! IT'S ........:winkwink:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh it must be so weird to suddenly realise who it is from! I can't wait to get mine, are we still saving them to open til xmas day?!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I dunno if I can save mine till xmas. The person who gets mine can open it earlier if she wants I wont mind


----------



## princessellie

hmmm does my secret santa mind if i open mine???

i made paul hide it in the airing cupboard because i knew i would open it lmfao

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh yeah, my secret santa person when u get it, its not in a wrapper or anything as it didn't come in one. I don't want anyone thinking I've had it out its packaging having a go with it lol


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> Oh yeah, my secret santa person when u get it, its not in a wrapper or anything as it didn't come in one. I don't want anyone thinking I've had it out its packaging having a go with it lol


Lol, I have a feeling mine will not come in a wrapper either - I'm sure no-one will think we've had a sneaky play! At least I hope not :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, my secret santa person when u get it, its not in a wrapper or anything as it didn't come in one. I don't want anyone thinking I've had it out its packaging having a go with it lol
> 
> 
> Lol, I have a feeling mine will not come in a wrapper either - I'm sure no-one will think we've had a sneaky play! At least I hope not :lol:Click to expand...

I've wrapped it up as the feeling of needing to play with it was too much lol

my secret santa excuse my wrapping! Lol I'm rubbish at it


----------



## Lunaty

LOL it saves us prewashing ;)

I dont mind either if mine gets opened early btw :hugs: 
*to who ever will get it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I rrrreeeeeaaaallllllyyyyy want to know who my secret santa is :(


----------



## Babyshambelle

princessellie said:


> hmmm does my secret santa mind if i open mine???
> 
> i made paul hide it in the airing cupboard because i knew i would open it lmfao
> 
> x

I'm sure your secret santa wouldn't mind at all :winkwink:


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG I have just realised how excited I am to see what nappy everyone else has got! Everyone has to post a pic straightaway, never mind washing it!! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

i agree we need pics of those straight away :D
even if it means yuoll have to change your LO twice hehehehee


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've just got really nervous as to whether mine will like hers. Please like it! I will feel so bad if she doesn't. It ticks all her boxes though but I'm just not sure about it now.


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> I've just got really nervous as to whether mine will like hers. Please like it! I will feel so bad if she doesn't. It ticks all her boxes though but I'm just not sure about it now.

I think unless it is plain white & dysfunctional we will all like ours :thumbup:
Im just excited to see what someone would have come up with for me :D

I always spend ages deciding between naps and even then am i not sure either so in the end it saves me the hassle of deciding :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I will love whatever I get, also I have no exciting nappies whatsoever, so anything is good. It is going to be my special christmas day nappy, whatever it is!


----------



## saraendepity

i may have been a very naughty girl............................. :blush: i emptied my PM box and i have lost my SS's address :blush: i'm hoping and preying PP still has our addresses :blush:


----------



## princessellie

Babyshambelle said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> hmmm does my secret santa mind if i open mine???
> 
> i made paul hide it in the airing cupboard because i knew i would open it lmfao
> 
> x
> 
> I'm sure your secret santa wouldn't mind at all :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> i may have been a very naughty girl............................. :blush: i emptied my PM box and i have lost my SS's address :blush: i'm hoping and preying PP still has our addresses :blush:

uh oh, if u cant find it babes let me know and i'll sort it out

x


----------



## saraendepity

i have PM'd PP asking if she still has the addresses but i dunno what else i can do....anyone no if theres any way to retrieve messages??? i have deleted my normal SS, nappy SS and Secret sweet swap addresses too :dohh: how stuupid is me


----------



## saraendepity

oh ellie open it open it .......... :blush: i am getting way too excited !!!


----------



## princessellie

haha im in two minds whether i should open it, one half of me is like OMG just go and rip it all open and see what it is, and the other half wants to wait to xmas so i have something to look forward to, well other than all my other pressies obv lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

:muaha: open it :winkwink:


----------



## kirsten1985

open it! :lol:


----------



## princessellie

haha dont!! you girls are so bad!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

OK....STARTS CHANT......................

o-pen-it...........o-pen-it...............o-pen-it........LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> OK....STARTS CHANT......................
> 
> o-pen-it...........o-pen-it...............o-pen-it........LOL

ha ha!! Go on Ellie!


----------



## princessellie

haha piss off the lot of you, im not opening it now, principle lmfao

x


----------



## Lunaty

OPEN IT :D
:happydance:


----------



## princessellie

no :sulk:

maybe later 

:rofl:

x


----------



## Lunaty

:muaha:

at the very least try and guess what it is then!!!!
Sheesh, cut us some slack, we need some excitement too you know ;)


----------



## princessellie

i guess it is a .....


hmmmm.....


nappy?

:rofl:

x


----------



## Lunaty

Spoiler
:devil: see you know you wanna open it!!! :flasher:


----------



## princessellie

Spoiler
:shock: i didnt look at your naughty spoiler sam so there!!!
LMAO!

x


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: oh the things I do for a laugh LOL


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

You nutters.


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG did you open it ???


----------



## dippy dee

open it.... open it.....

Have you opened it ????? I am so excited to see what you have got.
If my ss wants to open her nappy then please feel free to do so, i am so nervous to see if she likes it as it is a lady i haven't spoken to which is strange cause i talk to you all on here but this lady is quiet so it was hard to know her personality etc like i know you ladies so the nappy i got is a big risk but i ssssssssoooooooo love it.


----------



## princessellie

no i didnt open it hahaha

i had some restraint

:lol:

x


----------



## dippy dee

princessellie said:


> no i didnt open it hahaha
> 
> i had some restraint
> 
> :lol:
> 
> x

God girl you are good i doubt i will last 2 seconds when mine arrives :blush: i will be ripping it open quicker than anything ready for it's journey into the washer and beyond.


----------



## princessellie

haha i know i realllly want to but i want to at least not be the bloody first to open it haha, then i'll be the naughty one who led everyone else astray!!! someone else has to be naughty first lmfao

x


----------



## dippy dee

i'll be the naughty one lol i'll lead you all astray. As soon as mine come's i'll let you all know then you can open yours.


----------



## princessellie

:wohoo:

come on secret santa, i know ur out there!!! send your nappy so i can open mine!!!

LOL

x


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i think my postie is hiding from me and if he isn't now he will be this week, poor thing i nearly jump on him when fluff is in the post and with new fluff and a secret fluff due soon i think he may just refuse to deliver to mine.


----------



## princessellie

haha noooo!!! ud better hijack him and tell him he better bloody well give you it!!

ETA: although that could easy be taken the wrong way LMFAO

x


----------



## dippy dee

omg woman you have me crying in laughter here lol , i wouldn't mind but the poor man looks like doc off back to the future so i think i would give him an heart attack if i stood on the door step and said in a nioce voice " ooooooo do you have something for me before i force you to give it me"


----------



## princessellie

LMFAO!! sounds a bit like paul....but with a bad scally voice instead lol

x


----------



## dippy dee

Haha, jon said if he gets it off the postie first then i can't have it till xmas,

ETA, omg that sounds bad lol i mean the nappy not the other


----------



## princessellie

haha tell him u'll have the other whenever you feel like it!!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

Lmfao


----------



## kirsten1985

The nappy that I ordered came!!!! Wooooo!!! I am so sad that Freya can't wear it though :cry:. Although I am not letting on if it is for a boy or a girl! :rofl:

It looks really slim fitting and lovely - I hope whoever is getting it loves it too!

Silly thing is though the place I bought it off had gift wrapped it really nicely, and I ruined it by opening it :blush: Oh well I can wrap it in my own way I guess! I had to see it, noway was I not looking!

I will just sit and stroke it for a few more minutes I think......


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i was like that i stroked it and played with it for ages before wrapping it up haha.
I can't wait to see his/her little action picture with it on .


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah me too! It is so hard to keep quiet about who it is, I am so excited I want to tell them I have their nappy! :rofl:


(Don't worry, I won't!)


----------



## princessellie

grr i wish mine would just bloody arrive!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> open it.... open it.....
> 
> Have you opened it ????? I am so excited to see what you have got.
> If my ss wants to open her nappy then please feel free to do so, i am so nervous to see if she likes it as it is a lady i haven't spoken to which is strange cause i talk to you all on here but this lady is quiet so it was hard to know her personality etc like i know you ladies so the nappy i got is a big risk but i ssssssssoooooooo love it.

Ur making me all suspicious now as I know I don't post here a lot(not through choice, I don't post much on B&B in general as I can hardly get 5minutes to myself to have a bath let alone chatter all tge time :( )...hhhmmmm!!!


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:

im very curious to find out who has the privilege to send me a nappy.. poor person must feel frustrated with all the stuff i wrote LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

I wanna know who mine is. I think I have an idea (not for a reason just a feeling)


----------



## princessellie

i LOVE my secret santa, when i found out who she was i went back over the chat thread and seen all the stuff she wrote hahaha, i was saying to paul ''OMG look what she SAID!!! that nappy is MINE!!!'' hahaha

x


----------



## dippy dee

Aww JayleighAnn i promise i'm not your ss i wish i was as i know you more than i know this lady, o well she may have got it by now so we will soon know if she likes it, ooooooooooooo ss please open it so if you don't like it i can send it back and get it swapped for you or something.


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo here's a hint i've put the envelope with a card in it as the address thing so please don't chuck the thing with your address on it away as it has a card in it.


----------



## Lunaty

LOL, im still waiting for mine :D.. 
butta the initial rules were it had to arrive before 3 dec.. would that mean we can open it after 3 dec when we receive it :muaha:


----------



## dippy dee

haha go sam thankyou you have found a clinche in the rules x


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i have something with defying the rules... 
so does Cole i think :rofl: he is still in when everyone has been telling me to prepare to meet in hospital the last 4 days :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

haha get them to say ooooo you'll go over your due date and he'll pop out a few hours later, reverse psychology and all that xx


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> haha get them to say ooooo you'll go over your due date and he'll pop out a few hours later, reverse psychology and all that xx

i thought i had that part covered by going to the movies with contractons.. but no.. he was a good boy and was absolutely not fazed about all the hard noises in the cinema :munch:

:dohh: i was wearing my best underwear too..
i might seduce DH tonight to stir things up again if MW doesnt give me another sweep :winkwink:


----------



## K477uk

Morning ladies!! I am still keeping my fingers crossed that mine arrives on time........ arghh!! I got an email yesterday saying that it was being sorted, so shouldn't be long!

I am so excited about this, although I didn't tell DH that I was taking part - mainly because he doesn't see the need for funky nappies, so I may have to say it was a gift (which technically it is, I'll just let slip the part of returning the gift!!)


----------



## dippy dee

K477uk said:


> Morning ladies!! I am still keeping my fingers crossed that mine arrives on time........ arghh!! I got an email yesterday saying that it was being sorted, so shouldn't be long!
> 
> I am so excited about this, although I didn't tell DH that I was taking part - mainly because he doesn't see the need for funky nappies, so I may have to say it was a gift (which technically it is, I'll just let slip the part of returning the gift!!)

:haha::haha: My dh found out by mistake lol, he doesn't see the need when with my others i used terries mostly but after nearly 10 months of it he is now slowly backing down but he still doesn't see the point in them.
I hope yours come's in time and i hope you like the one you get x


----------



## Vici

Oo, ooo, ooo, I just got a parcel all wrapped up in pretty pink paper so i'm assuming it's not the stuff I ordered from ebay :D

Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it?Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :D


----------



## K477uk

dippy dee said:


> K477uk said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! I am still keeping my fingers crossed that mine arrives on time........ arghh!! I got an email yesterday saying that it was being sorted, so shouldn't be long!
> 
> I am so excited about this, although I didn't tell DH that I was taking part - mainly because he doesn't see the need for funky nappies, so I may have to say it was a gift (which technically it is, I'll just let slip the part of returning the gift!!)
> 
> :haha::haha: My dh found out by mistake lol, he doesn't see the need when with my others i used terries mostly but after nearly 10 months of it he is now slowly backing down but he still doesn't see the point in them.
> I hope yours come's in time and i hope you like the one you get xClick to expand...

Hee hee.. I feel so naughty!!! I sure I will LOVE the nappy I get!!

:happydance:

Vici.. I think you should open it!!


----------



## K477uk

Oh oh oh.. the postie has arrived!!!


----------



## Vici

I really want to but I don't want to be the first! :rofl: Also my one to send hasn't even arrivced yet so makes me feel even worse about getting mine lol


----------



## K477uk

Nope.. I forgot it is my birthday on Sunday, so I may have presents arriving....

No nappy for me! :cry:


----------



## K477uk

Vici said:


> I really want to but I don't want to be the first! :rofl: Also my one to send hasn't even arrivced yet so makes me feel even worse about getting mine lol

How many people have got their nappies?


----------



## Vici

No idea TBH hun. Mine was ordered 2 weeks ago and it was estimated 2-3 weeks for dispatch :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

princessellie said:


> i LOVE my secret santa, when i found out who she was i went back over the chat thread and seen all the stuff she wrote hahaha, i was saying to paul ''OMG look what she SAID!!! that nappy is MINE!!!'' hahaha
> 
> x

:blush:


----------



## K477uk

Yeah.. mine was something similar!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Vici said:


> Oo, ooo, ooo, I just got a parcel all wrapped up in pretty pink paper so i'm assuming it's not the stuff I ordered from ebay :D
> 
> Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it? Can I open it?Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease :D

Did you open it?????


----------



## Vici

No not yet :rofl: I'm scared :D


----------



## dippy dee

I need everyone to get there ss nappies and be ready to open them cause i am busting to tell my ss it was me, i am terrible at keepin secrets and i'm sure if she reads back over the past few days she may well guess antway but OMG this is the hardest part for me now i've found the nappy i need to tell her it is me to blame for it. aaaaaaaagggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lunaty

I still have no clue, there are so many girls doing this that it could really be anyone!!!


----------



## princessellie

ive got mine, and i guessed who its from before i opened it :muaha:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't have mine yet!! I am posting the one I bought tomorrow I think. It will take ages probably anyway, so you won't guess it's from me! :)


----------



## Lunaty

takes ages aye.. as in international post :D!? LOL

and ellie, you are unfair, you most likely have all the girls addresses :muaha:

but ill let you off since it's you :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> and ellie, you are unfair, you most likely have all the girls addresses :muaha:
> 
> but ill let you off since it's you :rofl:

i doooo hahaha, thats how i realised who mine was!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty said:


> takes ages aye.. as in international post :D!? LOL

Ha ha not telling!


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> takes ages aye.. as in international post :D!? LOL
> 
> Ha ha not telling!Click to expand...

Booooo :winkwink: i finally thought id have a small clue here LOL


----------



## saraendepity

LOL Ellie there any chance you could PM me my SS's address please, still haent found it and i'm starting to orry they wont get it in time for xmas now :hissy: - not that having the address will make much difference, still waiting for the nappy to be delivered :growlmad: 

so how many of us have recieved our SS nappies so far?? and who has managed not to open em ?? :muaha:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

yeh no probs, PM me the name and i'll see what i can do

x


----------



## princessellie

right i have a massive favour, everyone who hasnt received their ss nappy yet can u please pm me your address?

someone (*cough* sara *cough*) has deleted their address :rofl:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: Sara...you dizzy woman.

Ellie - mine is recieved and unopened :smug:


----------



## saraendepity

I'm sorry :blush: i no i'm a pain in the arse !LOL i'm still waiting for mine to come........:hissy: they had better hurry up with it, i'm so worried its not gonna get to my Partner in time :dohh:


----------



## Faerie

Sara is a dizzy moo, dizzy moo!


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:blush:


----------



## dippy dee

How many people have got their nappy off their ss????
I am doing a process of elimination to find my ss haha.


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i dont have mine yet :)


----------



## dippy dee

ok so i is thick i was supposed to say who has sent. god i need sleep lol x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL :dohh: big :hugs: donna


----------



## princessellie

mine is sent :D

or is it

:muaha:

x


----------



## K477uk

Oh oh oh.. I think I have a non-birthday package!! :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooooh!! I thought I did yesterday but it was something I bought off ebay :rofl: I was sat prodding it for about half an hour :lol:

Exciting!!


----------



## K477uk

I have prodded it lots, and it feels soft and squigy.... Also a postmark I dont' recongnise! I haven't bought anything off ebay recently, so shouldn't be that!!!

:happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

I am excited about getting mine, but I have no idea how I am going to be able to not open it. I don't know how those of you who have it can just hide it somewhere! Hint to my Santa, please send it on Christmas Eve!!

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> LOL i dont have mine yet :)

me neither, I'm gagging to get it lol


----------



## dippy dee

K477uk said:


> I have prodded it lots, and it feels soft and squigy.... Also a postmark I dont' recongnise! I haven't bought anything off ebay recently, so shouldn't be that!!!
> 
> :happydance:

:happydance::happydance: Have you opened it yet? 
Don't forget ladies if you get one off me it will have a xmas card on the front with your address on the envelope and taped on. xx


----------



## dippy dee

:cry: i want my nappy haha i want to prod and poke it :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

ok i'm giving the game away a little bit here but i got a dispatch e mail for my SS nappy so hopefully it will come tomorrow or monday and i can get it sent out :happydance: cant wait to see it, hope my person likes it :) 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

ooh exciting!!

:happydance:

x


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo exciting and you aren't giving anything away hun lol, i think i have given mine away totally but hey i'm terrible with secrets lol x


----------



## saraendepity

lol i'm sooooo excitied!! i thought people might have clicked where it was coming from cos of the dispatch e mail but thinkin about it a few places send those :shrug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I got mine!!!! But I opened it, not on purpose cause I didn't realise what it was as I've ordered stuff off ebay :( there was no card in it, whoever my secret santa is thank u sooooo much I love it


----------



## saraendepity

OMG OMG OMG how exciting - are ou gonna tell us what it is ????


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I want to know what it is!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

It's a cow print Weenotions pocket nappy with embroidery saying "cool and comfy in cloth" on the back with a baby peeking over a nappy.

It's LUSH!!!! I love it!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooooh pics!!!! Sounds lovely!!! :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Ooooh pics!!!! Sounds lovely!!! :D

I can't put pics up, our laptop has been taken in for repair, at the minute I'm on my mums and no phone/camera leads here
I'm going to try to work out how to text pictures to facebook and then put them on here


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay! Sounds complicated, lol.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I think it might be Lunaty, she said that she was planning to order it from a UK company didn't she? Rather than have it shipped all over the world. This sound odd but I had a feeling she was my SS lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've not put it on him yet, but here it is


----------



## kirsten1985

It's lovely! I don't know who she ordered from, but I remember her saying they put a card in? I think anyway.


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> It's lovely! I don't know who she ordered from, but I remember her saying they put a card in? I think anyway.

There was a business card on the front with my address on the otherside, but I didn't think to look at that first, just ripped it open thinking it was my ebay stuff :dohh: I'm the only one who's opened theirs aren't I? :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

ooooh thats Lush!!! i think we need to all take piccies of our bub's in their SS nappies by the christmas tree when they first wear them !! will be sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> ooooh thats Lush!!! i think we need to all take piccies of our bub's in their SS nappies by the christmas tree when they first wear them !! will be sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute:)

Awwww :cloud9: will be so cute!

I hope my SS isn't mad with me...I didn't open it on purpose and I've not washed it or put it on him. I'm gonna wait until xmas I promise!


----------



## princessellie

haha i bet theyre not mad with you, we were all waiting for someone to crack so we could all open our own :haha:

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL if i was your SS i wouldn't be mad :)


----------



## kirsten1985

If I was I wouldn't be mad!! :D


----------



## dippy dee

I'm sure your ss won't be mad with you and it is an adorable nappy x


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> haha i bet theyre not mad with you, we were all waiting for someone to crack so we could all open our own :haha:
> 
> x

Technically I didn't crack as it was an accident (thats my story anyway lol j/k) has anyone opened theirs now??


----------



## princessellie

i still havent opened mine :wacko: im nervous lol, i mean i know my SS has wicked taste but i am just nervous, not sure why lol

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Do it come to the dark side mwahaha :muaha:


----------



## princessellie

haha no cos then i'll be the one who cracked 

x


----------



## Vici

I might open mine today :shhh::-=


----------



## princessellie

omg DO IT!!!

then i can open mine hehe

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL open them girlies - that way you can get them washed a few times so Bub's can wear them on christmas day!!! what a fab excuse!!!!!LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Vici said:


> I might open mine today :shhh::-=

Do it I'm sure ur SS won't mind :D


----------



## dippy dee

i wish my ss would open hers.


----------



## saraendepity

ooh so we know Donna's SS has sent hers and they havent opened theirs hmmmm so thats eithe Vici or Ellie am i right???


----------



## kirsten1985

Omg it's too much, open them people!! I want to see what people have! Pleeeeease!


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Omg it's too much, open them people!! I want to see what people have! Pleeeeease!

i second that !!!


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> ooh so we know Donna's SS has sent hers and they havent opened theirs hmmmm so thats eithe Vici or Ellie am i right???

:haha: WRONG my lady doesn't post much on this part of the forum and i only spoke to her on here the other day and her lo is little, there's my clues. x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mine needs to open hers and stop diddly daddling cause I NEED to see if she likes it lol


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I can't wait to get mine! I wonder who my santa is...


----------



## K477uk

dippy dee said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> ooh so we know Donna's SS has sent hers and they havent opened theirs hmmmm so thats eithe Vici or Ellie am i right???
> 
> :haha: WRONG my lady doesn't post much on this part of the forum and i only spoke to her on here the other day and her lo is little, there's my clues. xClick to expand...

Well.. I know I have a non-birthday parcel, that looks suspiciously like a nappy... and I know I don't tend to post here much, and my LO is little!! :shrug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

K477uk said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> ooh so we know Donna's SS has sent hers and they havent opened theirs hmmmm so thats eithe Vici or Ellie am i right???
> 
> :haha: WRONG my lady doesn't post much on this part of the forum and i only spoke to her on here the other day and her lo is little, there's my clues. xClick to expand...
> 
> Well.. I know I have a non-birthday parcel, that looks suspiciously like a nappy... and I know I don't tend to post here much, and my LO is little!! :shrug:Click to expand...

My ladies LO is little as well though...lol


----------



## K477uk

Ahh.. that is true...


----------



## dippy dee

K477uk said:


> Ahh.. that is true...

:haha: but does yours have a xmas card taped to the front???? mmmmmmmmm perhaps perhaps lol


----------



## dippy dee

Who ever has the envelope with the soddin xmas card attached PLEASE open it so i know it is ok or i can send it back god woman the card can be a suprise open that god damn package :blush: sorry little out burst there


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mines got a card on the outide of the wrapping paper. Feel free to open mine cause if you don't like it I can send it back in time for xmas


----------



## dippy dee

JayleighAnn said:


> Mines got a card on the outide of the wrapping paper. Feel free to open mine cause if you don't like it I can send it back in time for xmas

Haha got to love the excuse we use to make them open them :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Mines got a card on the outide of the wrapping paper. Feel free to open mine cause if you don't like it I can send it back in time for xmas
> 
> Haha got to love the excuse we use to make them open them :haha:Click to expand...

lol I just NEED to know if she likes it as I'm not sure if it'll be suitable not telling why though :muaha:


----------



## kirsten1985

I want mine to open it too! Don't know if she has it yet though, depends if the post is being slow or not! I'm sure she would have said if she's got it.


----------



## saraendepity

lol :dohh: well thats my detective skills up the pan isnt it !!LOL :) going to the PO tomorrow so hopefully my SS nappy will be there so i can get it sent off to my lady:) keep an eye out for the postie Ladies:muaha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I wanna scream out who mine is. Everytime she posts I'm at home going "it's meeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## dippy dee

haha i will sara i will


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha!! It's soooo hard keeping it secret isn't it!


----------



## kirsten1985

My eye never leaves the postie! (Cos of the post, lol...)


----------



## dippy dee

haha i just want to shout iiiitttttttttttttsssssssssssss you but i have given sssssssssoooooooooooo many clues i think she knows it is her lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

I think I know who yours is lol


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> My eye never leaves the postie! (Cos of the post, lol...)

oooh Kirsten and the postie sitting in a tree !!!LOL :flasher: :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, we had a new one this week and his better looking than the old one! :rofl: I shouldn't think he thinks much of seeing me in my 'jamas and a sicky t-shirt every morning though! :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

hello updatong from wii at friends house
laptopbroke and family problems but we all ok
please tell tezzy sweets zrrived and sent mine and also please tell arndale meet i cant make it and 
im sorry miss you girls will be back as soon as can 

thzanks hugs laura xx


----------



## saraendepity

LOL dont think that made much sense but i'll let tezzy no !!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: Laura, come back soon! Glad you're ok, I was wondering where you were today!


----------



## saraendepity

cant find any meet that says arndale ?? am i being dumb??? hope you are ok Laura, miss you lots :kiss:


----------



## Babyshambelle

thanks girls

hard to type on bloody wii internet

not drunk i promise LOL 
wow it does caps! oooh and symbols too!11!

hopefully will get laptop sorted soon, or will get RSI From pointing magic wand at tv screen!


xxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

I found the arndale meet for you. :)


----------



## kirsten1985

It must be hard doing this on a wii!!

Did you open your sweets? I opened mine and have eaten most of them already! I forgot we were meant to wait :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

*whispers*....bet she's totally sloshed !LOL :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

i opened sweets couldnot resist. i got cadburys snowman a nd ate his head off i love sweet santa :rofl: i will be so happy if the rolling lauvghing man works! 

this is very strange!


----------



## Babyshambelle

O m g it worked!


----------



## princessellie

LAURA!! what dio you mean you are not coming to the meet

:sulk:

i was looking forward to meeting you

COW!

:sulk:

:cry:

ok i feel a lot better now i got that out haha

shame u cant make it hun

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I bet!


----------



## saraendepity

\lol i wouldnt like to be typing on a wii!!!!LOL are we meant to be waiting to eat our sweets ???


----------



## Babyshambelle

im sad cant come too but we not in manc at moment will explain soon too complicated for wii to handle!


----------



## princessellie

alright hun, dont worry about it ,maybe i will come and stalk you once you get back hahaha, we can have our very own arndale meet 

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

got to go bed now, olivia got a snotty cold and up feeding all night so need sleep. oooo quick did cole arrive?


----------



## saraendepity

yes he did :D havent officially found out yet but its on her fbook page :yipee:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah he did! Not heard form Sam yet though :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so happy!1!! night fluffy bum mums xxx


----------



## princessellie

nanight!

can someone send me sams facebook?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

night! I would like sams facebook too :)


----------



## saraendepity

night Laura:) :kiss:


----------



## dippy dee

night laura
girls i will send it to you now


----------



## dippy dee

https://www.facebook.com/#/profile.php?id=569242150


----------



## dippy dee

omg omg omg she had him thursday


----------



## dippy dee

Baby Cole is here!! Born at 1.24am this morn!! Slightly concerned about the "long black hair" my mum reckons he has!! hehehe


----------



## princessellie

aww haha

cant look at the page yet cos i havent watched x factor results yet and all my people talk about x factor and i dont want no SPOILERS :nope:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awwww thats fab news


----------



## Vici

Awww fab news :D

My nappy for my lady arrived today so will get it posted :D


----------



## thelilbump

Ladies i must apologise as I haven't been able to get out to the post office as me and LO have been very ill the past 10 days :cry: I've started putting it all together and it will be posted this week all being well, promise!


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: aww Donna i hope you and lo are feeling better


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> Ladies i must apologise as I haven't been able to get out to the post office as me and LO have been very ill the past 10 days :cry: I've started putting it all together and it will be posted this week all being well, promise!

Hope you and LO feel better babe xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Hope you both feel better soon Donna, don't worry about not posting yet, no-one minds! :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

awwww thanks girls :hugs:

It's been hell, i'm still not 100% and trying desperatly to catch up with everything!


----------



## saraendepity

awww no donna, hope you're all feeling better :hugs:

well i went to the PO today and my SS nappy was there so it has all been packaged up and sent :happydance: i so hope my girlie Likes it:) i'm really pleased with it and think it's her taste :D


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooo another ss nappy on it's way to 1 lucky new owner.


----------



## saraendepity

:) i cant wat to hear if they like it !!!!! shouldnt be too long :D or will it be.........LOL


----------



## saraendepity

:wacko:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh yeah go on!


----------



## saraendepity

:D


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw no that's sweet! :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

you dont think anyone will mind or be offended ??


----------



## kirsten1985

I can't see why anyone would! Everyone is lovely anyway, I don't think anyone would be offended at all. Don't worry about it! :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

ok thanks hun....deleting post :D


----------



## saraendepity

LOL people are gonna be sooo confuzzled:D


----------



## K477uk

Oh dear... You certainly have confuzzled me!!

Seeing as Dippy was yelling I decided to open the nappy - it is very cute, and will post a piccie of LO avec nappy soon!! xx

Hope everyone is enjoying the last day of Novemeber!!


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL sorry :blush: all will be revealed once my SS nappy is recieved:D cant wait to see what you got (sorry hun whats your real name ? (if you dont mind me asking))

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

LOL sorry :blush: all will be revealed once my SS nappy is recieved:D cant wait to see what you got (sorry hun whats your real name ? (if you dont mind me asking))

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh what nappy is it?


----------



## saraendepity

i just realised how much sense that last page makes.......................NONE!!!!:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

me shouting never hahahahaha i can't wait to see pics of him init xx

Sara what have i missed lol u know i don't like to miss anything, gosh i dissapear to try drum some sence into a few people in here and what do you know i miss something.


----------



## saraendepity

lol whats been going on?? has there been an argument??? *i am waaay too nosey for my own good* not telling :affix sticking tongue out smiley here:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha nosey! I still want to know what kind of nappy it is!!! Has she gone?!


----------



## saraendepity

cant see her in any other NP threads :( hmph i wanna no what she got too:)


----------



## thelilbump

has everyone been signing their real name then or is it just bnb nappy santa? I know last time i checked it was juts signing real name but that could of changed by now :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

:)


----------



## saraendepity

i put my real name on it :)


----------



## dippy dee

i put both haha


----------



## princessellie

i put my name :D

x


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> I think it might be Lunaty, she said that she was planning to order it from a UK company didn't she? Rather than have it shipped all over the world. This sound odd but I had a feeling she was my SS lol

LOL :rofl: nope not from me !
It would have been a shame to order something everyone could get in the UK.. thats why i decided to just send the nappy from NZ so my person should know who it is from really, she already has it too :winkwink:

Wonder when and if she is gonna open it :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

has anyone opened?? im getting impatient

x


----------



## dippy dee

i've not got mine yet and i nnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddd it lol the tree is up and it needs a bit of fluff on it.


----------



## princessellie

haha donna i somehow doubt it will stay under the tree for long!!!

:haha:

dont worry, everyone will have theirs by the end of the week, deadlines people!!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I think it might be Lunaty, she said that she was planning to order it from a UK company didn't she? Rather than have it shipped all over the world. This sound odd but I had a feeling she was my SS lol
> 
> LOL :rofl: nope not from me !
> It would have been a shame to order something everyone could get in the UK.. thats why i decided to just send the nappy from NZ so my person should know who it is from really, she already has it too :winkwink:
> 
> Wonder when and if she is gonna open it :thumbup:Click to expand...

whattttttttttttt?????? Lmao who sent mine then?? I won't know as there was no card in it????


----------



## Vici

I OPENED MINE!!! Decided it is December so its allowed now :D It was from Jayleigh and Halen and it is just gooooorgeous :D


----------



## kirsten1985

what is it vici?!!!


----------



## Vici

Its a pink and purple flowery minki :D


----------



## kirsten1985

ooh lovely! can't wait to see some pics on imi!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I think it might be Lunaty, she said that she was planning to order it from a UK company didn't she? Rather than have it shipped all over the world. This sound odd but I had a feeling she was my SS lol
> 
> LOL :rofl: nope not from me !
> It would have been a shame to order something everyone could get in the UK.. thats why i decided to just send the nappy from NZ so my person should know who it is from really, she already has it too :winkwink:
> 
> Wonder when and if she is gonna open it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Strangely my nappy is a NZ brand too! I hope we didn't get the same one!!


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> haha donna i somehow doubt it will stay under the tree for long!!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> dont worry, everyone will have theirs by the end of the week, deadlines people!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x

my person might not get theirs by the end of the week :blush: sorry to my SS if it doesnt :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: i can't beleive some of you opened your presies already!!


----------



## princessellie

haha youre so naughty!

i might open mine

speaking of which, has anyone heard anything from laura?

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Vici said:


> I OPENED MINE!!! Decided it is December so its allowed now :D It was from Jayleigh and Halen and it is just gooooorgeous :D

I'm so glad you liked it babe. I wanna see action shots !!

Is anyone going to own up to being mine??? I need to know lol


----------



## Pink_Witch

i have had mine today and i was really naughty and opened it!! omg it is GORGEOUS !!! thank you to Vici and Imogen:hugs: Ern has it on now,its funny i was looking at that pattern the other day when i was ordering mine and thought it was funky!!

thank you again hun its :thumbup:

i hope my one arrives soon to its recipient!!

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/ernie015-2.jpg

https://i119.photobucket.com/albums/o132/daftpics/ernie018-1.jpg


----------



## Vici

Glad you like it hun. I wanted to go for velcro as per your request but was reccommended poppers for this nappy. Hope its OK x


----------



## Lunaty

that nappy is awesome!!!! Looks great on too ;)
im already secretly thinking when to put Cole in his nappies.. maybe ill wait ill i have the SS nappy and make that the firts one :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Great idea Sam! How are you doing with Cole? Is it how you thought it would be? I bet he can't wait to get his bum into some fluff!


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Great idea Sam! How are you doing with Cole? Is it how you thought it would be? I bet he can't wait to get his bum into some fluff!

starting to get the hang of it all.. Breastfeeding is starting to go well now though im leaking all over the show and they are so full poor Cole has trouble getting a good suck on them :dohh: were as before he just couldnt get a lot out haha

im still a bit insecure about his sleep and eat pattern wondering if he is sleeping to much if it's normal and if he is getting enough etc... all the stuff everyone goes through i suppose..

he seems to sleep heaps and i usually have to wake him up when the 3 hours have passed and it is so difficult to get him awake :wacko:

Midwife seems to think he is ok though so probably just me worrying :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

:) Glad it is all going well, I used to have trouble waking Freya, I used to take her clothes off and tickle her! Still didn't work sometimes :wacko:

So good that BFing is going well for you already :D


----------



## Faerie

OMG COLE'S HERE???

I have missed so much!! Congratulations Sam!! :happydance:

I really need to come on here more often :dohh:

My boobs were like that too hun, it does calm down eventually.... though I still get a jetspray every now and then. 

Are you having to wake him up in the day or night? xxx

Oh, and the reason I came on here was... my SS arrived :) It was marked "Secret Santa nappy alert" so because I'm a good girl I haven't opened mine UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE.


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I want to get mine!!


----------



## kirsten1985

And I want to know who everyones santas are!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Great idea Sam! How are you doing with Cole? Is it how you thought it would be? I bet he can't wait to get his bum into some fluff!
> 
> starting to get the hang of it all.. Breastfeeding is starting to go well now though im leaking all over the show and they are so full poor Cole has trouble getting a good suck on them :dohh: were as before he just couldnt get a lot out haha
> 
> im still a bit insecure about his sleep and eat pattern wondering if he is sleeping to much if it's normal and if he is getting enough etc... all the stuff everyone goes through i suppose..
> 
> he seems to sleep heaps and i usually have to wake him up when the 3 hours have passed and it is so difficult to get him awake :wacko:
> 
> Midwife seems to think he is ok though so probably just me worrying :rofl:Click to expand...

Halen only fed 4 times in the first 48 hours and then slept in 5hour stretches for the next few days. I didn't wake him as my mw wanted me to, everything I read said it's normal. I bet his little bum looks so cute in cloth :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

How is Sofia now Henny?


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> And I want to know who everyones santas are!!

If you know mine please tell me :( It's driving me insane having the nappy but not knowing who to thank???


----------



## kirsten1985

Sorry Jayleigh I have no idea who yours is :(


----------



## Vici

Here is Imi in her SS nappy :D (she didn't want to smile for you i'm afraid :D)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF0516.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF0513.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Cuuute!!


----------



## Lunaty

Well it is mostly at night he doenst seem to wake up (i change nappies, blow in his face stroke him pick him up...) still he will only feed for about 5 if lucky 10 min.. and hen drift off and second time i cant really get him to latch on again so i just put him down and then it's another 4 hours later and he is still asleep .. dont get me wrong i am greatfull for the rests it's just that i got used to the every 2 hours for 45 min feeds of the first 2 days and now obviously he gets satisfied sooner with the milk and i hope thats why his feeds are shorter and he sleeps longer.. in the day he seems to feed for about 20/25 min.. , so lets see how today goes :D


----------



## saraendepity

Wow sam :) thats great :) Vici - i have that nappy and Love it:) Never ever had a Leak and they are Super cuuuuuuuuute:)


----------



## K477uk

kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh what nappy is it?

It's a superbunz nappy.. very cute - although still haven't got round to taking photo!!



saraendepity said:


> cant see her in any other NP threads :( hmph i wanna no what she got too:)

I disappeared!! :muaha: Had to go and do some housework.. boo!



JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I think it might be Lunaty, she said that she was planning to order it from a UK company didn't she? Rather than have it shipped all over the world. This sound odd but I had a feeling she was my SS lol
> 
> LOL :rofl: nope not from me !
> It would have been a shame to order something everyone could get in the UK.. thats why i decided to just send the nappy from NZ so my person should know who it is from really, she already has it too :winkwink:
> 
> Wonder when and if she is gonna open it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> whattttttttttttt?????? Lmao who sent mine then?? I won't know as there was no card in it????Click to expand...

I am going to have to fess up.. I forgot to put the card in, so sent it off separately.. but you should have had it by now!! I was kinda hoping that it would arrive at the a similar time (seeing as I got home and sent it off straight away!!) Oh well.. anyway it was me!! Hope you liked it!

Congrats Lunaty on the wonderful news! :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww thanks hun its fab and so so snuggly ! I have got action shots sorry I didn't realise and opened it early.

Vici I'm so glad you like it! Imogen looks so cute but I didn't know if it would fit as their generously sized. How are the inserts? I've never used them ones so took a chance lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Stupid Ipod! Sorry double post


----------



## K477uk

I'm glad you liked it! Can't wait to see the action shots!


----------



## JayleighAnn

We love it! It's sooo snuggly! Does anyone know if it will be ok overnight? We're having major leaking problems with the Happy Heiny he normally wears at night for some reason and I'd like to try this?


----------



## Vici

JayleighAnn said:


> Vici I'm so glad you like it! Imogen looks so cute but I didn't know if it would fit as their generously sized. How are the inserts? I've never used them ones so took a chance lol

Yeah it fits, and i think it'll last a while too :D Not actually had it on her properly as its not been prewashed but will let you know when i know :D


----------



## dippy dee

Aww Kathryn i am glad you like it, i was going to give you an insert for it but forgot as i was in a rush that morning, my dh chose it for you as he is getting the nappy bug when it comes to buying for someone else but when it's me o no i have to many lol.

OMG how cute does imogen look in that nappy???? She is adorable.

Sam how cole is feeding sounds 100% right, your milk is in now so he is getting fore and hind milk so will be more satisfied, and he is a little stunner hun so cute x


----------



## Lunaty

Cheers babe, midwife came by today and weight him (she weight him yesterday too) and he had gained 80grams so she is happy about him..

I have leaked through about 3 tops today!!! I hope this will settle a bit soon although i am glad that i persevered as i was nearly ready to quit! I even bought some formula but all seems to be heading in the right direction now..

Been so soar with them having to cut me.. i can barely sit even with the painkillers and it is making the feeds a bit harder the necessary :( a bit dizzy and shaky still too but thats prob sleep deprivation :dohh: 

Im very lucky though, he is such a chilled out baby :cloud9:, we had friends over who brought dinner and their 11 month old son and he slept through every bang and talking in the living room.. :)


----------



## dippy dee

Aww sam we all have days when we want to give up bf, we are now at 10 months on tuesday coming and i still get them days, are you leaking more with your let down as he feeds if so shove a muslin cloth down the other side lol it worked for me, the leaking gave in with me at around 6 months.
The wieght gain is brill hun well done you are doing brilliant, as for sitting hurting have you tried lying on your side to feed? it is alot easier also a rubber ring works wonders when sitting on them as there is no pressure on the actual cut. Stay strong hun the pain will dissapear and the feeding is going brill look at him poping wieght on already xx


----------



## thelilbump

sounds like you're doing a fab job Sam :thumbup: Breastfeeding is difficult, i found the first 6 weeks to be the hardest personally but it does get easier and the pains do pass as does the leaking! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

omg omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance: it's arrived now do i save it until xmas day or do i open it and wash it ready for xmas day ????? I also want to see if i've guessed right as to who my ss is :blush: what do i do girls :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

saveeeeeeee :muaha:


----------



## princessellie

haha open it

x


----------



## thelilbump

Is anyone actually saving their presie? :laugh2:


----------



## princessellie

im saving mine...so far

secret santa isnt about who can save their pressie you know, its about having fun

*told off* dont forget i am the secret nappy santa boss 

:rofl:

i wish :haha:

no seriously, open it, i wanna see who its off and what u got lmao

x


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## K477uk

dippy dee said:


> Aww Kathryn i am glad you like it, i was going to give you an insert for it but forgot as i was in a rush that morning, my dh chose it for you as he is getting the nappy bug when it comes to buying for someone else but when it's me o no i have to many lol.

:)

I love the fact that husbands are so anti nappies when it comes to spending money on you!! Mine is exactly the same.. "we brought a birth to potty pack for a reason!"

Anyway... where can I get hold of inserts from, as I don't have any :blush: I am thinking of using a terry towel that I have.. would that work?


----------



## princessellie

i sell inserts, or you can get them preloved, or ebay etc

x


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i opened it, thankyou Ellie i love it i can't wait to get him into it i have wanted one for ssssssoooooooooooooo long and now you have made my xmas :hugs::flower::kiss:
Kathryn i'll send you one hun i've got loads :hugs: will send it on Tuesday for you :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

what did you get donna?


----------



## dippy dee

I got a ..................... bb and is adorable


----------



## dippy dee

it is white with blue and chocolate brown spots and light brown spots and i'm in :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

awww :happydance: lush aren't they?


----------



## dippy dee

god they r adorable, oooooooo so soft and funky god i think i am in love, divorce is on the cards for my dh lol, i think i may well have a bb addiction on the horizon.
He is going to defo be wearing it in spain lol


----------



## princessellie

haha im glad you like it :D

:happydance:

i neeeed to open mine!!!! 

x


----------



## dippy dee

open it i dare you x


----------



## princessellie

i cant, my secret santa has gone missing so am gna wait till she gets back

x


----------



## Pink_Witch

Vici said:


> Glad you like it hun. I wanted to go for velcro as per your request but was reccommended poppers for this nappy. Hope its OK x

ive never tried poppers before but they are ok...just got to get used to them-or more get used to doing poppers up while he is wriggling around..honsestly trying to change his nappy at the moment is like trying to put a snake in an onion bag while nailing jelly to a tree!!! its fab i love it thank you again xx

oooh and i just noticed this post is my 1000th woooo-hoooo!! omg i need to get out more!!lol


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: for the BB hun, we need photo's of him in it!

Ill take the tip with the muslin! Ill gove it a go soon.. it is generally when im feeding atm it's hard enough for Cole to latch whilst it is streaming out and he slides off lol , but now i feel the other side flowing too :dohh:

I just realized im the first of my side in the family to BF! Me, my sis and mother etc have all been FF.. Im kinda proud now as they all gave up and said i should just FF..

Anyhow.. i am getting curious what im getting now.. :happydance: it's so cool sewing people get their nappies !


----------



## dippy dee

Aww sam you have a fast let down like me they do get used to it the best thing is to have a towel or something handyu and as you let down kicks in unlatch him for 2 mins and just let the worst of it squirt out it will slow down in seconds and they latch him back on, that's how we do it and it works for us.
Can't wait to see everyone in their ss nappys xx


----------



## Lunaty

yeah the muslin worked, i now shuvv a towel under the feeding one so i can dry it when he latches or goes off... that way i dont get soaked LOL..

however i have been feeding him like crazy tonight and he hasnt gone to sleep like ussual.. he seems to be a bit congested.. like sneezing and wheezing a bit but i burp him as much as possible and there is not much happening... :(
anyhow, he is not yet crying but has been awake since 1,5 hours..


----------



## thelilbump

ooo i remember having a congested bit about 10 days in aswell, i think it's maybe just their little lungs getting used to the air and particles etc, if i remember rightly it only lasted a week or so x


----------



## Faerie

I can't believe how naughty you lot are, absolutely awful at keeping secrets!

I am saving my nappy :smug:


----------



## princessellie

haha henny!! open it!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Who has got theirs and hasn't opened it? Ellie....Henny....is that it?


----------



## thelilbump

I haven't opened mine but i haven't got it either :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

i think i might have my SS nappy waiting for me :smug: i gotthe red card of doom sayin i have 4 Packets waiting for me :happydance: but now gotta wait till monday to get them :( gutted :hissy:


----------



## kirsten1985

4?! You're so lucky! I thought I might have got mine today as I had a red card, but it was something else :(. I think ours is open Saturday morning, is yours not? :(

Can't wait to get it though! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

4? wow! you have been busy shopping :haha:

ours is open saturdays too :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah it is open saturdays but i dont drive :loopy: GUTTED!!! and Rob is at work tomorrow so i gotta wait till Monday :hissy:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

yeah it is open saturdays but i dont drive :loopy: GUTTED!!! and Rob is at work tomorrow so i gotta wait till Monday :hissy:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

aww, you never know it might not even be that and you might get another delivery tomorrow? :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

aww no way!! im sure my postman just puts the card through and doesnt even knock! :grr:

x


----------



## thelilbump

i think we have the same postie ellie :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah mine too. I am usually in when I get a red card. :( Fortunately the sorting office is 2 mins down the road so I can either drive or walk. Come on nappyyyyyy


----------



## princessellie

i have to pay 50p per parcel every time i get red carded!!! it sooo adds up :grr:

x


----------



## thelilbump

is that because you have it delivered to your local PO tho?


----------



## princessellie

yeh cos when i arrange to have it redelivered to mine he just doesnt turn up, i dont get a card, i dont get owt, he just doesnt bother lmfao, have tried a few times and nothing :shrug:

x


----------



## thelilbump

ohh dear, is your sorting office a million miles away aswell? Luckily the guy that brings my parcels isn't too bad, the regualr postie tho is terrible :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

its not miles, i just wouldnt know how to get there except in taxi and would cost about £5, or £3 for the bus even if i could find my way, so 50p is the better option lmfao

x


----------



## Faerie

My SS parcel came by registered mail.. but they never asked me to sign, just put it in the box. Think my postie is scared of me though...


----------



## princessellie

:haha:

are you really that scary henny?

x


----------



## Faerie

I think it's the fact that I normally hang out of the bathroom window half dressed shouting "I'm here, don't go, hang on!"


----------



## princessellie

LMFAO!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: i'm quite lucky that my normal postie is an absolute star! i love him to bits tho i also think he may be a little amused by my half dressed hair everywhere appearances when he comes early on a saturday morning and me n bug are having a lie in !LOL 

the bloke who does the parcels an stuff is a penis head! i'm convinced he drives past decides he cant be arsed and goes back to the sorting office or taps really gently on the door so i cant hear then buggers off as fast as he can !LOL 

cant wait till monday to get my stuff:) i'm thinking ss nappy, ss sweeties, and i've ordered some photo cards so this should be everything i think :) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i got my ss sweeties today :thumbup: :haha: the amount of times i've opened the door in missmatch pjs and bed hair :blush: how embarrasing :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL unfortunately my bed hair has gotten soooooooo much worse recently as i have had all my hair lopped off so i cant even pull it back into a pony while i answer the door :dohh: and my postie usually comes while we are BFing in bed so i am usually topless and cant find my Pj top (if there was one!) and go down with a towel across my boobies!!!LOL


----------



## Lunaty

i think there is only one postie that dares to come near our gate (you have to go through the yard to get to my door! I can always see him peeing through the gate to see if our dogs are loose and ill have to spurt out so i get my package haha 

many occasions i find packages in my mailbox infront of the gate (tracked my ass!) and the occasional one lands next to the gate door on the inside fro a new postie that didnt see the dog sign and had to leave in a hurry :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> i think there is only one postie that dares to come near our gate (you have to go through the yard to get to my door! I can always see him peeing through the gate to see if our dogs are loose and ill have to spurt out so i get my package haha
> 
> many occasions i find packages in my mailbox infront of the gate (tracked my ass!) and the occasional one lands next to the gate door on the inside fro a new postie that didnt see the dog sign and had to leave in a hurry :rofl:

:rofl: if our dogs could get out the front our posties wouldnt have a chance!!! they'd be licked to death before they even opened the gate!!!!LOL


----------



## dippy dee

sam why does your postie pee through the gate????


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> sam why does your postie pee through the gate????

I thinking she meant peering, would be very weird to see a postie peeing through ya gate :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

*really* hoping she meant peering

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> sam why does your postie pee through the gate????
> 
> I thinking she meant peering, would be very weird to see a postie peeing through ya gate :rofl:Click to expand...

weird ??? i'd be bloody annoyed!!!! * was gonna say pissed off but thought that would be a terrible pun! *


----------



## Faerie

^

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:haha:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: yeah still getting used to the typing with one hand! i ment to say peering i swear ;)


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

OMg OMG OMG i got my SS today!

Im sorry i just couldnt wait till Christmas.. 
It's the most adorable nappy ever :cloud9:, and i cant believe you went the extra mile with the wipes babe ;)

I wont ruin it for the rest so im not gonna tell who send me it but to you who was my SS you couldn't have picked it better..

Im preparing for Cole's first photo shoot but he is currently asleep enjoying some sun so i have to be a bit more patient.. but it's stuffed and ive got some sposy liners to protect it so ill hopefully have some pics up by the time you girls are awake LOL

:wohoo: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

What is it Sam?!!!


----------



## Lunaty

It's a Purple and Dino Weenotion with poppers!!!! :D

Damn i really wanted to put it on Cole today though his bum is really soar!
He has been pooing like mad and has a nasty rash now :cry:

Any tips to get it healed? Should i start using the cloth wipes and give him as much free nappy time as possible?
Im a bit afraid hell get cold but i could turn the heater on i guess..


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I would only use water on his bum when you clean it, def no wipes. I used cotton wool when F was little, so either that or cloth wipes. Do you have any chamomile tea? Thats really good for sore bums. Or breastmilk, also really good.

I would leave him with his nappy off as much as poss (just after he has pooed!) and put the BM or whatever on and leave it to air dry. It's hard when theyre so tiny as they poo so much!

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Yeah I would only use water on his bum when you clean it, def no wipes. I used cotton wool when F was little, so either that or cloth wipes. Do you have any chamomile tea? Thats really good for sore bums. Or breastmilk, also really good.
> 
> I would leave him with his nappy off as much as poss (just after he has pooed!) and but the BM or whatever on and leave it to air dry. It's hard when theyre so tiny as they poo so much!
> 
> :hugs:


Yeah i got pooed on twice today :rofl: projectile poo on the couch too ..
He is having one of those marathon feeding nights and im knackered at the mo.. not to mention my boobs feel like they have nothing left!

I have some chamomile tea in house so ill make a bit of that and use it to wipe his bum.. maybe ill even just use the shower.. though he will mosly likely scream murder

Poor thing.. not even 2 weeks old and already plagued by a red bum..

Any other idea's are welcome..i was hoping to try the new nap on but i dont want to get him even more upset at the moment :nope:


----------



## thelilbump

awww go on tell us who it was from Sam! You'll have to take a piccy if you get chance! 

Yea as advised i'd try the wipe solution and give as much no nappy time as poss, with it being warmer there now could you go out in the garden or something just in case of explodin poos?


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh yeah is it summer there?! :dohh: I am stupid, lol. Yeah I would go outside and get a nice warm breeze on him bum, just put clothes on his top half if it's not that hot. 

Pleeeease say who it's from!!! I am going crazy waiting for my nappy, god knows how I am going to not open it when it gets here, lol.


----------



## thelilbump

I know i can't wait for my nappy to come either Kirsten :cry: At least there's no temptation though :laugh2: x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah that's true, I think the longer I have to wait the better really, I know it's going to be sooo hard to just look at it all wrapped up :dohh: Would be better if it came about 3 days before Christmas!


----------



## thelilbump

I've had to hide my other SS presie away but then again if i left presies under the tree my LO would have them off and unwrapped by the time you could say Santa Claus :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, we don't have our tree up yet but Freya would be the same, she had great fun helping us put away the food shopping yesterday :rofl: Think she broke most of it, lol.

In fact I hadn't even really thought about the tree and presents etc, what do people do about it, just not leave pressies under there at all? Hm. I imagine she will be bad enough with the decorations, lol.


----------



## thelilbump

well i've got my xmas tree up and surprisingly my LO is not bothered about it at all! I'm quite surprised! However, she does like presents :blush: so I'm either gonna hide them right round the back or just leave them out the way somewhere or something


----------



## saraendepity

OMFG i got my ss nappy and i gave in straight away:D thanks so so so much to my ss:D its so so Perfect and i have wanted to try one for like an age!!! :cloud9: thanks soo soo much and for all the little extras too :)


----------



## princessellie

i know who lunaty's secret santa is :smug:

x


----------



## saraendepity

i do too:smug:


----------



## thelilbump

awww spill :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

nope!!! LOL


----------



## saraendepity

you wont tell me what your secret is so i'm not tellng you ! LOL


----------



## thelilbump

booooooooo!!


----------



## saraendepity

:tease:


----------



## thelilbump

:hissy: you are cruel!


.....and to think i've been nice to you today and everythin lol! x


----------



## saraendepity

lol you have been nice to me:)..............................still not telling


----------



## thelilbump

:cry:


----------



## kirsten1985

How do you all know these things :hissy: I don't know who anyones is!


----------



## saraendepity

/\/\/\LOL


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: honestly girls, hush hush :haha:

I am planning to put our christmas tree up this afternoon, and we need to go shopping too.. hope to squeez in some bum free time..
And even though it is summer, it has a slow start! It's been pissing down since last week though today should be lovely *22degrees and sun YAY

Dh and i are planning on taking him to the shops for a coffee and some icecream in his pram!

Had a decent nigh too, even though he was feeding quite a bit he slept from 1 till 5.30!!! It was just a mission putting him to sleep last night grrr


----------



## princessellie

hahahaha how the tables have turned!!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

:muaha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> OMFG i got my ss nappy and i gave in straight away:D thanks so so so much to my ss:D its so so Perfect and i have wanted to try one for like an age!!! :cloud9: thanks soo soo much and for all the little extras too :)

What did you get??? Action shots?


----------



## saraendepity

i got a Muttaqin :) its bloody sexy:):) will be posting pics of it tomoz:)


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: @ bloody sexy!!!


Still no signs of my nappy and the posties been today :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

are you the last one ???


----------



## thelilbump

:blush: yeaaaa :cry:


----------



## princessellie

donna, i'll go and find out who ur secret santa is and see whats going on

x


----------



## princessellie

hiiiii girlies, im trying to work out who donna's ss is cos she hasnt received her nappy so have worked out who it isnt lol, could you please pm me if you are / are not her ss, you dont have to tell me who ur ss was if u dont want lol, just tell me if u were / werent donnas :D

x


----------



## thelilbump

thanks Ellie, PP did message me a week or two a go and mentioned something about my SS having trouble with post but she was supposed to be ringing someone up or somethin to chase it up? Never heard anythin more tho.


----------



## princessellie

hmm thats odd :wacko:

x


----------



## thelilbump

I might still have the message i'll have a look n forward it to you x


----------



## princessellie

ta hunnybun, have messaged your secret santa so just waiting to see whats going on :D

x


----------



## Lunaty

bloody postage!!! Hope you get your SS soon Donna!


----------

